# Enjoying the last days off summer Driveler #255



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2018)

Somebody post some music


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2018)

Somebody needs to lock the old one


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes. Yes they do. Lock it up !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2018)

Dang, the old one, Driveler Thread # 254 on my screen has completely disappeared for now.  I hope that someone rescues it and at least puts it back up for future reference even if it is closed and locked now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you Mz H22


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, the old one, Driveler Thread # 254 on my screen has completely disappeared for now.  I hope that someone rescues it and at least puts it back up for future reference even if it is closed and locked now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2018)

Somebody probably deleted it because I drew attention to being the first poster on the last page.
Sorry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2018)

snifff sniff ah the smell of a fresh driveler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, the old one, Driveler Thread # 254 on my screen has completely disappeared for now.  I hope that someone rescues it and at least puts it back up for future reference even if it is closed and locked now.



yep it is GON


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 14, 2018)

6:08 FYI


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2018)

43 minutes ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2018)

greg n  thanks

Chief you home?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> greg n  thanks
> 
> Chief you home?




No sir, one more show tonight in Greenville. Would go home tonight, but my ride lives in Memphis and just wants to leave in the morning. The rest of the boys from ATL are leaving tonight, but I don’t want to abandon my bud.


----------



## redeli (Aug 14, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, the old one, Driveler Thread # 254 on my screen has completely disappeared for now.  I hope that someone rescues it and at least puts it back up for future reference even if it is closed and locked now.


Went back to catch up and it is gon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2018)

I bet it could be revived if'n someone wanted to.   There is a difference between a hard and soft delete.   

Morning


----------



## redeli (Aug 15, 2018)

Morning all.thanks for a big cup gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2018)

yw eli


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2018)

drivelers sure are late this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2018)

Well today is HUMP DAY but I don't feel like getting in a big hurry to do anything today.  My name might be UNCLE JOE because I am moving kind of slow this morning.

Good Morning Gobblin, Eli and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers out there this morning that are still getting their beauty sleep. 

Gobblin, your coffee has at least got me vertical now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2018)

Mornin folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2018)

Mornin!

About to head to the house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!
> 
> About to head to the house.



7 hour drive?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2018)

Good morning folks, safe travels Chief


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 7 hour drive?




Heck, I was thinking maybe 3-3 1/2  hours at most based on the Atlanta traffic.

I saw Chief and Rhonda getting rowdy last night in Greenville !!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck, I was thinking maybe 3-3 1/2  hours at most based on the Atlanta traffic.
> 
> I saw Chief and Rhonda getting rowdy last night in Greenville !!!!!!



I watched a little of the show myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2018)

Morning! Hey a new driveler.. Where did the old one go? # 254?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Hey a new driveler.. Where did the old one go? # 254?




It went poof, think someone hit the wrong red button


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2018)

Mernin!!  
TODAY is my chiro appointment!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> It went poof, think someone hit the wrong red button


Huh, well with no proof we may have to redo number 254


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!!
> TODAY is my chiro appointment!


Morning Keebsy...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2018)

How do you multiquote???


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 15, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> How do you multiquote???


Post your reply and then hit the reply button over and over


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Post your reply and then hit the reply button over and over


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Post your reply and then hit the reply button over and over


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 15, 2018)

Morning ya'll
Today is my Thirsday. Hope erbodies travels are safe ,doctor appts are successful and GC lunches are good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thats not what i meant....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats not what i meant....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!!
> TODAY is my chiro appointment!





Crakajak said:


> Post your reply and then hit the reply button over and over


ok, i think i got it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Mornin! 


My brain is flaming. I don't know which way to go.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2018)

Mornin folks. Take a look at this thread link, and look at post #2. 
Ain't no way in God's green earth I am going to use someone with that name to process anything, much less my deer. 

http://forum.gon.com/threads/neese-deer-processing-closed.924341/#post-11311455


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin folks. Take a look at this thread link, and look at post #2.
> Ain't no way in God's green earth I am going to use someone with that name to process anything, much less my deer.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/neese-deer-processing-closed.924341/#post-11311455


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2018)

That cost me a monitor cleaning


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 15, 2018)

Why on earth would parents do that to their children.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2018)

That belongs in the other thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 7 hour drive?


From Greensboro yes, but I was coming out of Greenville,SC.




Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, safe travels Chief



Mornin Wy, thanks.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck, I was thinking maybe 3-3 1/2  hours at most based on the Atlanta traffic.
> 
> I saw Chief and Rhonda getting rowdy last night in Greenville !!!!!!



She'd kick my butt.... 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I watched a little of the show myself.



Worse show ever last night.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2018)

Mornin going to be about 95+ today and the smoke is hanging in here so BAD but I got a couple of shots for the new driveler


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2018)

stonerbro,

breath easy

nice pics as usual


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

So, people are posting pics from the Class reunion and I'm laughing in every single picture. Imagine that.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice pics Stonerbro


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stonerbro,
> 
> breath easy
> 
> nice pics as usual





Wycliff said:


> Nice pics Stonerbro




Thanks guys just wish we had some of that rain yall are getting. Been running between 95 and a 105 for the last week plus. Getting some thunder and lightening storms but no rain  Lot's of fires around but thankfully nuttin close  just a lot of soke...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, people are posting pics from the Class reunion and I'm laughing in every single picture. Imagine that.


You?? neva!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks guys just wish we had some of that rain yall are getting. Been running between 95 and a 105 for the last week plus. Getting some thunder and lightening storms but no rain  Lot's of fires around but thankfully nuttin close  just a lot of soke...


Hope it don't get close!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2018)

No burning allowed up here,dry as a bone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2018)

Just woked up....


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2018)

A few bumblebees having lunch,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Can you die from sciatic nerve damage? MIL just told me her sciatic nerve is hurting .... Just axin?


no, but you sure can be in some major pain with it............ if ya wanna look up how to help her hush up about it, google sciatic nerve relief, some of the stretches they showed really helped me........... and yes, it is painful!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2018)

Oh my


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

H22 getting his DOT physical. I thought he might get home early.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2018)

Ok cmp I'll see your bumblebee and raise ya a butterfly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Keebs, funny story. Us girls were in the bathroom at the country club and they have mouthwash on the counter wiff little pill cups. We're all rinsing away and Susan made me laugh. Mouthwash all ova mirror and backfired on my face and hair. I couldn't even run my hands through my hair. Lol. I'm sure I looked real Purdy. H22 said, least you smelt good.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ok cmp I'll see your bumblebee and raise ya a butterfly
> 
> View attachment 940219View attachment 940220


Nice,I’ve gotta get an adapter to upload pic’s from my Nikon to the iPad,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2018)

Afternoon all. I'm goin crosseyed workin at this puter.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon all. I'm goin crosseyed workin at this puter.
> 
> View attachment 940222


Hard on the eyes,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hard on the eyes,,,,


Made me have to get glasses years ago. AutoCad is neat and all, but good grief the toll it takes on you staring at the screen for hours on end. I don't know how Quack watches all of those porn videos and isn't blind by now.........for several reasons.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello everybody, long time no see. Still some familiar faces in the bunch.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello Slip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey Slip.

Who's Slip?


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2018)

Who knows, probably some weirdo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2018)

1/2 slip or a full length?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2018)

slip said:


> Who knows, probably some weirdo


He should have been at the lunch gatherin with Elfiii last week then. Would have fit right in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2018)

Evenin....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2018)

Howdy Jeffro. This place has an echo to it tonight. Where's the night shift?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ok cmp I'll see your bumblebee and raise ya a butterfly


I'll see your butterfly and raise you another butterfly.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2018)

Really nice Miggy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Really nice Miggy


Thanks, just a little click with my cell phone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

Is it morning or evening miggy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Yes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

What are we doing up at this hour?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Answering your questions


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

And I am posing them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And I am posing them.


So they are mannequin questions?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

Yep stagnant.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Speaking of that. Why do we call male deer bucks instead of stags?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

Does it matter to the does?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does it matter to the does?


Yeah, about that too, two, to. Does vs Does.

DOH!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, about that too, two, to. Does vs Does.
> 
> DOH!!!



Sorry I couldn't help it.   The English language is easy to manipulate.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Think I'll take a nap, knap............pffffffffffffft. 
Be back in a few. It's a power nap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

It's  hard to sleep with just one eye closed at a time. I don't know how Quack does it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Miggy, Gobblin, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I'm about out the door with some things that have to be done early today.  Will do my best to catch back up later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Watch out for the kookoos on the road.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2018)

Morning bruthas an sistas!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning bruthas an sistas!


Don't call me a sista, sista!

Oh, and mernin.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

morning blood and wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

Morning Gw


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Howdy Jeffbro.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2018)

Mernin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Jeffbro.



K pasta Amigo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,






Keebs said:


> Mernin!!



Mornin y’all.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

Good morning Youngins.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 16, 2018)

Morning ya'll.tooday is my Friday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning Youngins.



Howdy BO$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2018)

We are getting a trash floater here Jeff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

Today is my Friday too to two tu 2 also


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Today is my Friday too to two tu 2 also


Enjoy your Friday,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 16, 2018)

I need a nap or a lot more


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I need a nap or a lot more


I’ve already had too many cups,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Enjoy your Friday,,,,




Gonna try Swampbro


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 16, 2018)

Done ate lunch early today. Green beans,stewed maters,ham..It was delish.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2018)

Lawd have mercy, jumping back & forth between age groups in Soccer, then back to football, then look up lost cards..........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey Hillbilly, we need a hair pulling emoji!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Lawd have mercy, jumping back & forth between age groups in Soccer, then back to football, then look up lost cards..........


Thats why they put you in charge.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Lawd have mercy, jumping back & forth between age groups in Soccer, then back to football, then look up lost cards..........



You need two monitors.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Someone tell my electric bill that summer's over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> K pasta Amigo.


You ever work so hard your brain just goes numb? I think I've damaged both of my two good remaining cells.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

dwhee87 said:


> Someone tell my electric bill that summer's over.



Mine this past month was higher than the same month last year.   Watt is up with that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mine this past month was higher than the same month last year.   Watt is up with that?


My honeywell thermostat tracks this stuff month to month and year to year. It sent me an email telling me that our usage was up 25% in July over the same a year ago.  
The new system is suppose to go in next Wednesday. Going from one 5 ton 8 seer unit (old) to a 2 ton 14 seer for upstairs and a 4 tone 14 seer for downstairs. 

Murphy's Law says as soon as I get the more efficient systems in, replacing the dinosaur, that cooler weather will set in for good and all of that money would have been for naught, until next year of course.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My honeywell thermostat tracks this stuff month to month and year to year. It sent me an email telling me that our usage was up 25% in July over the same a year ago.
> The new system is suppose to go in next Wednesday. Going from one 5 ton 8 seer unit (old) to a 2 ton 14 seer for upstairs and a 4 tone 14 seer for downstairs.
> 
> Murphy's Law says as soon as I get the more efficient systems in, replacing the dinosaur, that cooler weather will set in for good and all of that money would have been for naught, until next year of course.



Good.   Wish you had spent the money sooner.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good.   Wish you had spent the money sooner.


Between Uncle Sam, vehicle maintenance and now this, I'm about ready to sell it all and move to a tent in the mountains. This is killin me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Between Uncle Sam, vehicle maintenance and now this, I'm about ready to sell it all and move to a tent in the mountains. This is killin me.



Creative taxes, cheaper than a new ve-hikle, and happy wife.   Solved!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Between Uncle Sam, vehicle maintenance and now this, I'm about ready to sell it all and move to a tent in the mountains. This is killin me.




Just remember the happy wife happy life part


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Just remember the happy wife happy life part


Yeah, the problem is it's my vehicle that needs the work. No vehicle, no work, no money to pay for all of this stuff to keep the wife happy. It's a vicious cycle I tell ya, vicious.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2018)

YEP!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

yes sir re bob.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2018)

ikr?,,,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, the problem is it's my vehicle that needs the work. No vehicle, no work, no money to pay for all of this stuff to keep the wife happy. It's a vicious cycle I tell ya, vicious.




Still cheaper to keep her


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Still cheaper to keep her


We're old, well I am, and have been married 30 years. All of the trade in value is gone so we are stuck with each other.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 16, 2018)

dwhee87 said:


> Someone tell my electric bill that summer's over.


I'll tell your neighbors to unplug the extension cord.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, the problem is it's my vehicle that needs the work. No vehicle, no work, no money to pay for all of this stuff to keep the wife happy. It's a vicious cycle I tell ya, vicious.


We all have  self inflicted wounds. Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2018)

Know what ya meen bro ya can see the light at the end of the tunnel and then some jerk moves the end of the tunnel. 

Had to put a new roof on the house to make the insurance company happy thenhave well problems think the insurance company will help? Nope  but the wife is happy we have water again so I guess all is still good


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Still cheaper to keep her


Not so sure,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Know what ya meen bro ya can see the light at the end of the tunnel and then some jerk moves the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Had to put a new roof on the house to make the insurance company happy thenhave well problems think the insurance company will help? Nope  but the wife is happy we have water again so I guess all is still good


I did the new roof this last fall.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Know what ya meen bro ya can see the light at the end of the tunnel and then some jerk moves the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Had to put a new roof on the house to make the insurance company happy thenhave well problems think the insurance company will help? Nope  but the wife is happy we have water again so I guess all is still good





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did the new roof this last fall.





Hush, I'm due for one anytime now. Did the A/C a couple years back


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

Waiting on Miggy to send us a good hail storm


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need two monitors.


I do!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Waiting on Miggy to send us a good hail storm


What's your address. I'll try to get it there in the next 24 hours.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2018)

PLEASE  send rain this way. No measurable rain since June and fires everywhere atleast not close so far.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's your address. I'll try to get it there in the next 24 hours.




PM sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> PLEASE  send rain this way. No measurable rain since June and fires everywhere atleast not close so far.


Yeah, y'all have it bad right now. Wish I could, but we get our weather from your end of the country. You'll have to talk to them Alaskans to get you straightened out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 16, 2018)

We need rain here too,,,,really dry,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm about ready for a snow storm.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I'm about ready for a snow storm.


 Not there yet,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I'm about ready for a snow storm.



elbow deep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

OMG. I just got the disco ball up in the pool house.  My house and pool and yard look like I have those new Christmas lights. Little bitty white things reflecting everywhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

I feel confident H22 will take the big one down and put up the small one I got.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2018)

omg,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

Ikr,,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2018)

yep,,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2018)

Afn everyone,,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm still lol-ing right by myself. I think quack said Dawn got some of those Christmas lights and he was tripping.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm still lol-ing right by myself. I think quack said Dawn got some of those Christmas lights and he was tripping.


remember that light at Champs the first night of the DOG? I thought we were being invaded by lightning bugs. The beer had absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> remember that light at Champs the first night of the DOG? I thought we were being invaded by lightning bugs. The beer had absolutely nothing to do with it.


It looks a lot like those. I had forgotten.  people were trying not to step on em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2018)

You guys ever work for a livin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2018)

Bet I could twork fer a livin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Bet I could twork fer a livin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2018)

I bet so Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2018)

Going to grill some poke chops n bratwurst tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to grill some poke chops n bratwurst tonight




You not working tonight ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> You not working tonight ?


Got moved to days


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2018)

I go to work to get some rest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Got moved to days


So you're not a vampire anymore?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Got moved to days




Congrats


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2018)

afternoon


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 16, 2018)

Well I'll see ya'll in about 7 days I'm outta here for a while


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2018)

when wybro isn't working he isn't posting 

morning all drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2018)

Come on 3pm ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2018)

morning, today is my Friday!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


AAAAMEN!!!!!!


Morning Folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2018)

Mernin errybody


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

It’s my Friday, but I have to go play around in the ATL today. At least I don’t have to be there til noon with nothing to do til about 6:00 pm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2018)

Mandy says Fridays are not for travelin Jeffro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Mandy says Fridays are not for travelin Jeffro!



I’ll be all right once I get there, just hate going up in it. Won’t be an issue coming home @ about midnight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Mandy says Fridays are not for travelin Jeffro!


 You got that right! 
Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

I would prefer to travel than to commute into ATL 5 days a week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

I’m here, just waiting on my ride, parking pass, and credential.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

Come’on y’all, I ain’t got nuttin to do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Me either. I'm bout ready to call it a day.


----------



## redeli (Aug 17, 2018)

high school football tonight


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

redeli said:


> high school football tonight





And, little league world series Georgia boyz are playing at 8:00.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Been watching the little league series all week. We don't watch much baseball on TV, but this is a must every year. So fun to watch.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2018)

Not really doing much outside but it sure is warm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

And HUMID. 

Nice out!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not really doing much outside but it sure is warm.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Not really doing much outside but it sure is warm.


Here also and humiid,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2018)

Thunder boomers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

Just watching cheerleaders, how boring!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Just watching cheerleaders, how boring!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2018)

poor Chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

What you workin Jeff fa fa?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2018)

must be at the Benz stadium


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What you workin Jeff fa fa?



hopefully he answers with the event he is working not anything else.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2018)

Foulcoons play tonight


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hopefully he answers with the event he is working not anything else.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Happy weekend friends!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy weekend friends!



back at you MzH22


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Just watching cheerleaders, how boring!


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Foulcoons play tonight




Yessir, Falcons/Chiefs


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

That’s better, WiFi.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, Falcons/Chiefs


Need an assistant? Lucky dawg you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Need an assistant? Lucky dawg you.



I’m an assistant, but unfortunately I already have an assistant.

I’ll ax him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2018)

morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Mng folks,thanks for the Java GW,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2018)

Mernin. Is brefus ready yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng folks,thanks for the Java GW,,,,



YW   SwampY



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. Is brefus ready yet?



Hurry so it doesn't get cold.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> YW   SwampY
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry so it doesn't get cold.



What do you guys think between MI Notre Dame?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What do you guys think between MI Notre Dame?


No compprehendo. Rephraso your questiono


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. Is brefus ready yet?


We GON let Jack's fix us an eggs Benedict. 
Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No compprehendo. Rephraso your questiono


The football game today,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No compprehendo. Rephraso your questiono





Cmp1 said:


> The football game today,,,,



Duah!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The football game today,,,,


Real College Football doesn't begin until September 1st.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2018)

That one is a toss up IMO.    Probably going with MI in the pickem.

I haven't decided on OleMiss vs  TexTech.   What is your thought on this one?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That one is a toss up IMO.    Probably going with MI in the pickem.
> 
> I haven't decided on OleMiss vs  TexTech.   What is your thought on this one?


Texas Tech,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2018)

Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2018)

Mornin Mr Gobblein!

Gotta let the dogs out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2018)

I’m draggin’ this Mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m draggin’ this Mornin.



Late nights will do that to you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m draggin’ this Mornin.


Me three.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2018)

Great start to the morning. Then grocery shopping for a party tomorrow. Picked up some king crab legs to go along with some steamed mussels for suppa. Now to work on the camper for the beach. Life is so good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2018)

Bottom dropped out here. Glad I decided to go ahead and clean up and cut the dog yard this mornin. Then I went out into the unfenced area of the back yard and cut it.

And, I went ahead and hung a new ceiling fan in master bedroom. 

I wasn't going to do a dang thing today originally.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2018)

The pitter patter of the tail end of a nice rain, rather heavy at times, is relaxing.

Gutter drainpipe no longer overflows.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2018)

just got home and it is raining.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2018)

How Dee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm tarred.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2018)

bloodbro, this change in shifts has made you a little scarce lately.   You adjusting and doing okay?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2018)

Yep, fixin to go horizontal myself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2018)

vertical here now, this is helping


----------



## redeli (Aug 19, 2018)

morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2018)

just you and me eli


----------



## redeli (Aug 19, 2018)

early yet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2018)

Not so early as it is getting light outside.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2018)

morn SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morn SwampY


Mng buds,,,,


----------



## cramer (Aug 19, 2018)

Morning fellers


----------



## cramer (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2018)

YW cramer


----------



## cramer (Aug 19, 2018)

gotta git my sorry self in gear
grandkids whooped me for the last 48 hrs

They did let me watch a little Korky Kell action though!
Addy kept saying " Go Georgia Bull Dawgs"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2018)

morning Chief


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief



So your going with MI over Notre Dame,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, this change in shifts has made you a little scarce lately.   You adjusting and doing okay?


Between the adjustment to dayshift and cleaning out the paw n laws house every weekend I'm spent!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> So your going with MI over Notre Dame,,,,



Just a hunch at this point in time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Between the adjustment to dayshift and cleaning out the paw n laws house every weekend I'm spent!



Your task of cleaning out the PIL has made me look in the basement and wonder about having a serious yard sale of things I have used in 3-5 years.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just a hunch at this point in time.


Me too,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Me too,,,,



I want Miami to win so I went there.   OleMiss and TT is still a toss up in my opinion.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I want Miami to win so I went there.   OleMiss and TT is still a toss up in my opinion.


Agreed about TT,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2018)

Howdy partners....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey Jeffbro.
Got the front mowed. Was soakin wet when I got done. Good thing my neighbors ain't prudes skeered of a fluffy fella in a wet t-shirt.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeffbro.
> Got the front mowed. Was soakin wet when I got done. Good thing my neighbors ain't prudes skeered of a fluffy fella in a wet t-shirt.



I just take my shirt off,no muscle anymore,but not fat either,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I just take my shirt off,no muscle anymore,but not fat either,,,,


If I took my shirt off I'd get arrested for exposin my moobs in public.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeffbro.
> Got the front mowed. Was soakin wet when I got done. Good thing my neighbors ain't prudes skeered of a fluffy fella in a wet t-shirt.



Heck with’em! 

I somehow volunteered to help my neighbor takev down a couple little Cedar trees @ about 2:30 and I just got home 20 minutes ago after 6 or 7 truckloads to my burn pile. Not only was I sweating, I was bleeding like a stuck pig from saw briar and wild rose. I probably leaked at least a pint ‘er 2. 

Haven’t even eaten supper yet either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2018)

Sounds like more than a couple of trees Chief

morning all drivelers, wake up and smell that smell


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you Drivelers this morning.

I tried to do some catching up on reading back this morning to see just who was doing what to whom !!!!

I missed not being online for the past few days due to computer problems.  Sometimes, it worked, some times it didn't work.  Thankfully, my Daughter visited me yesterday and she isolated the problem and un-hooked that device because I don't need it very often anyway.  I was finally able to get back online but I still don't have all of the problem completely fixed yet.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck with’em!
> 
> I somehow volunteered to help my neighbor takev down a couple little Cedar trees @ about 2:30 and I just got home 20 minutes ago after 6 or 7 truckloads to my burn pile. Not only was I sweating, I was bleeding like a stuck pig from saw briar and wild rose. I probably leaked at least a pint ‘er 2.
> 
> Haven’t even eaten supper yet either.





I'm thinking that I might need to change Chief's screen name to maybe.......BUZZZZ-SAW because he cuts down and cuts up more trees/logs than most timber companies do on a regular basis.   I'm thinking that he has more energy than a gallon of Mexican Jumping beans too !!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2018)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks like a bounce n crack doctah day for me. Walkin like cro-magnum man dis moanin, and moanin while I do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like a bounce n crack doctah day for me. Walkin like cro-magnum man dis moanin, and moanin while I do it.


I am hoping to go 2 weeks, LilD & monster came & mixed feed for me yesterday, that will help ALOT!!  Hope you get some relief!  Oh, also, try some BioFreeze, love that stuff!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I am hoping to go 2 weeks, LilD & monster came & mixed feed for me yesterday, that will help ALOT!!  Hope you get some relief!  Oh, also, try some BioFreeze, love that stuff!!


Yeah, got lots of that stuff. I think I'm immune to it. 
Once I get cracked I got some Muay Thai kickboxing linament that is a miracle rub. Don't know what's in it cause you can't read the bottle, but it works when nothing else will. 

https://www.amazon.com/Namman-Muay-Boxing-Liniment-120ml/dp/B001ON8ZN6


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, got lots of that stuff. I think I'm immune to it.
> Once I get cracked I got some Muay Thai kickboxing linament that is a miracle rub. Don't know what's in it cause you can't read the bottle, but it works when nothing else will.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Namman-Muay-Boxing-Liniment-120ml/dp/B001ON8ZN6


you know I'll have to order some now, thank heavens for my Amazon Prime card!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you know I'll have to order some now, thank heavens for my Amazon Prime card!



It's good stuff, but a word of caution. Wear latex gloves when applying it. 
It is powerful juju.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds like more than a couple of trees Chief
> 
> morning all drivelers, wake up and smell that smell



It was, wound up about 4 cedar trees(small), 4 pines, and one unidentified hardwood, and a decent sized double trunk out of place pecan. Not to mention the scrub, briars, and wild rose.

EE, I was burning my huge burn pile after going around and pruning a bunch of stuff earlier in the morning when he called and asked if he could throw some stuff on it. Then he said he was going to take down those little cedar trees by hand with a bush axe.

I told him heck let me grab my chainsaw and I’ll help you. One thing lead to another and next thing ya know approximately 6-7 truckloads went on that fire.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2018)

morning keebs

messican, hope you get some relief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mornin! 


GREAT weekend!


----------



## redeli (Aug 20, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2018)

redeli said:


> morning all


How you doin?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> GREAT weekend!


Me too, met *Granma* & J's sister at Longhorns in Albany Saturday night, got me a steak, salat & broccoli, I was gooood to go!
AND LilD & Monter came & mixed feed for me!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 20, 2018)

Morning ya'll.Hope everyone recovers from their weekend. Sounds like today should be renamed Moaning Monday. It if wern't for aleve and Tiger balm I would be going with Miggy to the crackadoc today. Oh wait.. thats tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

OOPS...I messed up and ate a little breakfast after 7am and wasn't sposed to before my stress test today. I called the nurse and she spoke with the nuclear tech and said it would probably be ok since it's not until 2 pm. I did get the NO Caffeine for 24 hours correct and that was the important part.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> OOPS...I messed up and ate a little breakfast after 7am and wasn't sposed to before my stress test today. I called the nurse and she spoke with the nuclear tech and said it would probably be ok since it's not until 2 pm. I did get the NO Caffeine for 24 hours correct and that was the important part.


Oh wow............better safe than sorry!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2018)

For sale ..one 1939 fire truck


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> For sale ..one 1939 fire truckView attachment 940549


How much ya askin?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2018)

heelllloooo, is this thing on???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

Done tard. Caught up with drawins for now. Gonna go rest my lids and my back. 
Later taters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> heelllloooo, is this thing on???



I know mines not working. I think my computer had a huge party this weekend and is still hung ova. Can't even transmit a tax return.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

Bout done with this stress test, couple more times under a scan and I’m outta here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2018)

Don't forget to smile Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget to smile Chief



Back @ the house and no worse than when I left, other than a tad tired feeling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

Did they do a chemical or treadmill stress test.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Back @ the house and no worse than when I left, other than a tad tired feeling.


Good deal.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did they do a chemical or treadmill stress test.


Sound chemical to me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2018)

keebs, don't forget to turn out the lights as you hurry out the door.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2018)

MzH22, did you leave early?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2018)

Jeff fa fa. I got a text from Greg and Angela asking if Jag was GON be at the beach camping Labor day. They just love that fella.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did they do a chemical or treadmill stress test.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good deal.
> 
> Sound chemical to me.




10-4 chemical


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

My legs feel like I’ve ran.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 chemical


I've only had the treadmill test. It was brutal on an old fluffy fella.
What'd they shoot you up with? Red Bull?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa. I got a text from Greg and Angela asking if Jag was GON be at the beach camping Labor day. They just love that fella.



We aren’t gonna be there, but MizT axed me last night if I wanted to go to Grandpaws place in Florida. I’m still on the fence about that too, she only has 3 days off. Although, we would probably leave on her last work day and drive down that afternoon/evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've only had the treadmill test. It was brutal on an old fluffy fella.
> What'd they shoot you up with? Red Bull?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

MANDY, I was originally scheduled to work Labor Day, but at the last minute I bugged off and replaced myself so I could stay home and work my butt off in the yard for no $$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

Amigo....

*Regadenoson, aka Lexiscan*


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

Don’t know why that all came up in bold^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've only had the treadmill test. It was brutal on an old fluffy fella.
> What'd they shoot you up with? Red Bull?


I Did good on mine,  the anticipation was brutal after hearing folks talk bout it. I hear chemical is worse.


Jeff C. said:


> We aren’t gonna be there, but MizT axed me last night if I wanted to go to Grandpaws place in Florida. I’m still on the fence about that too, she only has 3 days off. Although, we would probably leave on her last work day and drive down that afternoon/evening.


Go for it. I know you travel a lot, but life is short. I guess I'm gonna have to get them slimy whitening of the hook.lol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

Prolly knew I was typing it to an old guy with moobs and tired eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I Did good on mine,  the anticipation was brutal after hearing folks talk bout it. I hear chemical is worse.
> 
> Go for it. I know you travel a lot, but life is short. I guess I'm gonna have to get them slimy whitening of the hook.lol.



I’ve never done the treadmill. They just did chemical on both of mine, probably because I’m a smoker. 

The only problem I’ve got with the chemical is it simulates the treadmill, but in a very short time span. In other words, you have all the symptoms rapidly one after another with overlapping of all of them at one time.

You just feel really weird all at once for a short period of time with a little after effects.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mine was a tread mill, but then they threw me on a table after an did ultrasound on my heart. I passed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2018)

I feel left out as I might be the only one who has not had a stress test.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Prolly knew I was typing it to an old guy with moobs and tired eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2018)

rain in 30055


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

It just barely tinkled here for a few minutes. I wouldn't even call it rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

They got some brutal storms back in Misssississississipppppiiii.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I feel left out as I might be the only one who has not had a stress test.



Gobblin, that is because you are so laid back that you possibly have NEVER  experienced any STRESS  !!!!!  Apparently, I have encountered enough stress for you and 6 more people especially during the past 18 years now.

As for me, I get "teed off" at all of the crazy drivers on the road, also at all of the dumb idiots shopping in Walmart or wherever.   Then I have a tendency to have a couple of my Glock's close at hand if necessary....................so I do have somewhat of a tendency to get stressed out more easily than some people !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, that is because you are so laid back that you possibly have NEVER  experienced any STRESS  !!!!!  Apparently, I have encountered enough stress for you and 6 more people especially during the past 18 years now.
> 
> As for me, I get "teed off" at all of the crazy drivers on the road, also at all of the dumb idiots shopping in Walmart or wherever.   Then I have a tendency to have a couple of my Glock's close at hand if necessary...................................so I do have somewhat of a tendency to get stressed out more easily than some people !!!!!



I figured it was because my insurance wouldn't cover it and the doc knows how cheap I am.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I figured it was because my insurance wouldn't cover it and the doc knows how cheap I am.




Hey, I like that concept too !!!!  

My problem is that I drive down the highway singing half of the time and the other half, I am cussing out other drivers !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2018)

Had a nice little shower here also.


----------



## redeli (Aug 21, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2018)

morning eli


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2018)

Good Morning Eli, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

Gotta get a quick shower and get out the door and take care of some business this morning.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I surely need some to get my rear in gear as I didn't sleep well at all during the night.  In fact, I don't feel like I got any sleep unfortunately.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2018)

Mernin children


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2018)

morning bloodbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2018)

Mernin!
sniffle, cough, sniffle........... love the smell of corn pulling time! Thank you Zertec for your effort to keep it at bay!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2018)

Mornin! 

Another day. Another holla. 
Hope my computer works betta today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2018)

morning ladies  

you too Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2018)

Salad and water


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Salad and water


you on the *Quack diet*??


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning ladies
> 
> you too Chief


mernin................ back to  roster time.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2018)

That quack diet isn't all it is quacked up to be.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2018)

Roast beast wiff provolone and horseradish on brioche bun.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That quack diet isn't all it is quacked up to be.


 ya don't say!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Roast beast wiff provolone and horseradish on brioche bun.


ok, we need a drooling smiley.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> ya don't say!
> ok, we need a drooling smiley.............



rosters done?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2018)

yes it is SwampY


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2018)

Afternoon....late lunch = loaded grits, berled egg, and biskit toast, with chocolate milk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2018)

Dessert = biskit toast with red raspberry preserves.

We also need a licking lips smiley.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> rosters done?


They is now & just got the t-shirt orders faxed to my guy!! ~~whew~ now to work on payroll........... ya'll get your time in before 5:00, ya hear?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> They is now & just got the t-shirt orders faxed to my guy!! ~~whew~ now to work on payroll........... ya'll get your time in before 5:00, ya hear?!?!



Done!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2018)

Dayshif aint no joke! Chiefs walkin around everywhere barkin orders an what not!... Might swap out with DB and let him have it!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> ya don't say!
> ok, we need a drooling smiley.............



Close as I have for drooling type smiley.   Like either of them?



 or


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

morning sleepy drivelers

I am having a big first cup


----------



## redeli (Aug 22, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)

redeli said:


> Morning all


How did your treatment go?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

DB to day shift.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2018)

Mornin!
Gobble, you might need to report to HR, those hours seem mighty strange!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Gobble, you might need to report to HR, those hours seem mighty strange!



Not much time goes by without me hearing from HR.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Eli, Blood, Keebs and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I have been up for about 4 hours now but I had to take care of some other important business earlier and I just got back home.  Now, I've got to take another shower and get ready for the rest of the day.  

HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU !!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Howdy y’all....


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for the Java GW,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not much time goes by without me hearing from HR.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin, Eli, Blood, Keebs and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> I have been up for about 4 hours now but I had to take care of some other important business earlier and I just got back home.  Now, I've got to take another shower and get ready for the rest of the day.
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU !!!!!


 


Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy y’all....


 how 'bout taking it a little easy today, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> how 'bout taking it a little easy today, huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2018)

Got a little attitude this mornin. Shouldn't have listened to Barbara Streisand on the way in. 

Don't tell me not to fly
I've simply got to
If someone takes a spill
It's me and not you
Don't bring around the cloud to rain on my parade
Don't tell me not to leave
Just sit and putter
Life's candy and the sun's a ball of butter
Who told you you're allowed to rain on my parade
I'll march my band out
I'll beat my drum
And if I'm fanned out
Your turn at bat, sir
At least I didn't fake it, hat, sir
I guess I didn't make it
But whether I'm the rose of sheer perfection
A freckle on the nose of life's complexion
A Cinderella or a shine apple of an eye
I gotta fly once
I gotta try once
Only can die once, right, sir?
Ooh, life is juicy
Juicy and you see
I gotta have my bite, sir
Get ready for me love
'Cause I'm a "comer"
I simply gotta march
My heart's a drummer
Don't bring around the cloud to rain on my parade
Yes, sir
No, sir
I'm gonna live and live now
Get what I want, I know how
All that the law will allow
One roll for the whole shebang
One throw that bell will go clang
Though I'm alone I'm a gang
Eye on the target and wham
One shot, one gun shot and bam
Hey, world, here I am...
Get ready for me life, 'cause I'm a "comer"
I simply gotta march, my heart's a drummer
Nobody, no, nobody, is gonna rain on my parade!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a little attitude this mornin. Shouldn't have listened to Barbara Streisand on the way in.
> 
> Don't tell me not to fly
> I've simply got to
> ...


????,,,,why would you listen to her,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ????,,,,why would you listen to her,,,,


Because she has a beautiful voice and I was raised on her music. Not saying I like her as a person, but her music is solid gold.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Morning ya'll
> Another day. Another holla.
> Hope my computer works betta Tomorra.


FIFY


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Time to get bizzy, hope everyone has a nice hump day!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2018)

Morning folks 

Well smoke has thinned out somewhat temps are cooling down (mid to upper 80s feeling real good)  and there might even be some rain in the forcast for late Sunday or Monday 

Shot some little ones yesterday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

stonerbro,  hoping you get that rain.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Because she has a beautiful voice and I was raised on her music. Not saying I like her as a person, but her music is solid gold.


If she could keep her mouth shut on politics,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Well smoke has thinned out somewhat temps are cooling down (mid to upper 80s feeling real good)  and there might even be some rain in the forcast for late Sunday or Monday
> 
> Shot some little ones yesterday View attachment 940764View attachment 940765


Nice shots Mike,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stonerbro,  hoping you get that rain.



You and me both brother, I think I heard we haven't had and measurable rain since early June. Much needed other then the wheat farmer are in the middle of harvest and probably would rather it would hold of for a bit.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You and me both brother, I think I heard we haven't had and measurable rain since early June. Much needed other then the wheat farmer are in the middle of harvest and probably would rather it would hold of for a bit.


Has it affected the Apple or Cherry harvest?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice shots Mike,,,,



Thanks cpm they sure grow fast doesn't seem that long ago you had a hard time seeing them in the tall grass and they was staying close to ma but now they's wander a little farther from her. She was standing close to the road before we saw the fawns but while I was taking the pics we could hear her talking to them.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Has it affected the Apple or Cherry harvest?


Not that I've heard the bigger orchard have sprinkler system.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not that I've heard the bigger orchard have sprinkler system.


Our apples and cherries did good with little rain this year,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey y'all


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2018)

Got me a real good deal a couple of weeks ago. Saw an ad in the local paper for a 60 gal 3 pt hitch sprayer never used for 200 bucks so called the lady. Turned out she only lives about 10 miles from me so went to check it out. She had never used it but couldn't find all the small fittings and parts. I went ahead and bought it and found a place on line that carried everything I needed for about a 100. Checked out the cost of the sprayer.pump and coupling for the PTO and the fittings I need it would have cost about a 1000. Waiting on a pressure releif valve that turned out to have a crack in the housing. But all in all I got a deal for a change. No more having to use the 5 gal backpack sprayer for the weeds and I figure if we do have another fire it'll come in handy to help fight some of it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2018)

Mornin mud


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all


whutsup, we got any tornadothunderstorms coming?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got me a real good deal a couple of weeks ago. Saw an ad in the local paper for a 60 gal 3 pt hitch sprayer never used for 200 bucks so called the lady. Turned out she only lives about 10 miles from me so went to check it out. She had never used it but couldn't find all the small fittings and parts. I went ahead and bought it and found a place on line that carried everything I needed for about a 100. Checked out the cost of the sprayer.pump and coupling for the PTO and the fittings I need it would have cost about a 1000. Waiting on a pressure releif valve that turned out to have a crack in the housing. But all in all I got a deal for a change. No more having to use the 5 gal backpack sprayer for the weeds and I figure if we do have another fire it'll come in handy to help fight some of it
> 
> View attachment 940769


Nice,good deal,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey everyone. Ate another wallyworld roman emperor salit today. Today is my Thursday.
Aft CMP hope you have some cooler weather.
Anybody eating at the GC?


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> whutsup, we got any tornadothunderstorms coming?


Miggygonnabemadatcha


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Hey everyone. Ate another wallyworld roman emperor salit today. Today is my Thursday.
> Aft CMP hope you have some cooler weather.
> Anybody eating at the GC?


Much cooler today,almost like fall,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Much cooler today,almost like fall,,,,


Sent it our way along wiff some snow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

good deal stonerbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

tearing out stuff in the garden that is no longer producing.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tearing out stuff in the garden that is no longer producing.


I always dreaded that part of the garden.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I always dreaded that part of the garden.



me too.   I am being reluctant to pull the beans as I am getting some but not enough to stoop over for.   About all that is left are a few winter squash, sweet taters and okra.   Oh and lots of peppers.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

My okra always grew well thru Labor day, Tomatoes were about gone by now and squash and cucumbers were gone by  the end of June.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2018)

We didn't have a garden this year.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> whutsup, we got any tornadothunderstorms coming?


whew i hope not.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We didn't have a garden this year.


 me neither, luckily my feed store folks grow some & buy local to resell, I pick up some stuff here & there.......


Crakajak said:


> Miggygonnabemadatcha


Nu-uh he won't, that was part of a story Mud was telling at one of our gatherings, you'd have to hear him tell it to get it, but it were fuuuunnnyyy!!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We didn't have a garden this year.


Me either.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> whew i hope not.


I still giggle when I think about that story!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> me neither, luckily my feed store folks grow some & buy local to resell, I pick up some stuff here & there.......
> 
> Nu-uh he won't, that was part of a story Mud was telling at one of our gatherings, you'd have to hear him tell it to get it, but it were fuuuunnnyyy!!


I had a fella run to my office and said a tornado is coming. The sky was clear and no clouds. Seems it was a drill with the sirens going off. Everybody called him twisty after that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

Keebs


Keebs said:


> me neither, luckily my feed store folks grow some & buy local to resell, I pick up some stuff here & there.......
> 
> Nu-uh he won't, that was part of a story Mud was telling at one of our gatherings, you'd have to hear him tell it to get it, but it were fuuuunnnyyy!!


You remember me telling you of the guy that could build a fire in a Tornadostorm? He passed away not to long ago. gonna miss ole boy, thats where half my stories come from was that crazy rascal.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> My okra always grew well thru Labor day, Tomatoes were about gone by now and squash and cucumbers were gone by  the end of June.


You guys actually like okra,,,,that is nasty,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys actually like okra,,,,that is nasty,,,,


stewed tomatoes and okra is what I grew up on during the  winter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Howdy partners.....


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey chief


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs
> 
> You remember me telling you of the guy that could build a fire in a Tornadostorm? He passed away not to long ago. gonna miss ole boy, thats where half my stories come from was that crazy rascal.


Aawww man, I'm sorry!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys actually like okra,,,,that is nasty,,,,


hush yo mouff!  That's some more good eating!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Hey chief




Howdy there Mr. Crakajak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Takin a mid day(for me) break, gettin a bite to eat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

stewed tomaters and okra, fried okra, and pickled okra, mmm good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys actually like okra,,,,that is nasty,,,,



okra chips.   sliced and either fried or baked with a coating of cornmeal


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okra chips.   sliced and either fried or baked with a coating of cornmeal


cooked slimy alone or in peas, pickled, stir fried and even fixed like salmon patty's but with okra instead!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2018)

I think somebody has neva had good ole fried okra. My boy would eat it like popcorn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2018)

I must say I can't eat the slimy okra. I'm sure it taste good, it must be a texture thing. I bout gag when H22 eats it.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

Breaded and baked in an iron skillet is my favorite Okra only dish,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2018)

I think pickled is my fav.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

But i'm not eating any brussel sprouts.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I must say I can't eat the slimy okra. I'm sure it taste good, it must be a texture thing. I bout gag when H22 eats it.


This right here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> But i'm not eating any brussel sprouts.


Love Brussels sprouts,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okra chips.   sliced and either fried or baked with a coating of cornmeal


Nasty,,, collards ye, , ,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

Only thing taste worster than brussels is way overcooked beef liver. Both are as bitter as an old person with 6 ex's.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Only thing taste worster than brussels is way overcooked beef liver. Both are as bitter as an old person with 6 ex's.


Can't stand liver either,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2018)

crap,,,,,,Afn,,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> crap,,,,,,Afn,,,,,


You need a few more hours sleep?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We didn't have a garden this year.


Its cheaper to buy it anyways... To have a vegetable garden is for the love of gardening now days. By the way ...I love gardening!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys actually like okra,,,,that is nasty,,,,


Your officially on strike two around here... Better watch it or you will be banned, buds!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Its cheaper to buy it anyways... To have a vegetable garden is for the love of gardening now days. By the way ...I love gardening!


I love to garden but my back and now my shoulder/neck won't let me...........shoot, I'm wondering what in the world I'm going to do when I can't tote feed buckets to the horses, got help mixing feed now and rolling the hay............. sheesh, this getting older suxs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

I dont like the slimey okra either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

just fyi


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I love to garden but my back and now my shoulder/neck won't let me...........shoot, I'm wondering what in the world I'm going to do when I can't tote feed buckets to the horses, got help mixing feed now and rolling the hay............. sheesh, this getting older suxs!


Let's slaughter the horse's.. I hear it's mighty fine eatin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont like the slimey okra either.


An you show up sayin things like this.... Thought weez buddies Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

We buddies Blood, you eat the slimey ones , i'll eat the pickled ones.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)

Bet ya Moonbro would've eat a horse steak with a side of fried okra!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

you right.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> We buddies Blood, you eat the slimey ones , i'll eat the pickled ones.


I'll try to hold myself to that deal ... I'm a big fan of pickled okra too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)

Keebs is going to skin my hide!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs is going to skin my hide!!!


You're alright. She cant catch us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2018)

5, later y'all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2018)

Howdy folks. I'm still woe out from yesterday. Good thing it rained good last night so I'd have to let the dirt dry out today. Hope y'all are doin well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont like the slimey okra either.


I'm with you buds,,,, love collards, but you've gotta know how to cook them, and with smoked ham hocks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Its cheaper to buy it anyways... To have a vegetable garden is for the love of gardening now days. By the way ...I love gardening!



Don't know why you are thinking it is cheaper.  The amount of tomatoes and okra not to mention eating beans and peas for 3 months for little to no cost other than time is really little $$.  Haven't dug the sweet taters yet other than the one hill today to check the size of the tubers.  Probably have a bushel when all is said and dug.


----------



## redeli (Aug 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> How did your treatment go?


Off this week ...go back Monday...this last one went very good..lots better than the last one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

BTW, slimey okra you can have.   I like mine crispy or in gumbo.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

redeli said:


> Off this week ...go back Monday...this last one went very good..lots better than the last one



May this one be even better.


----------



## redeli (Aug 22, 2018)

I love slimy okra


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

I like okra any which a way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Jus thought I’d toss that in here.^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh, good evenin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

Evening Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening Chief



How are ya, Mr Gobblein?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Bout past your bed time ain’t it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout past your bed time ain’t it?



Nay, usually I am sitting in the chair watching TV by now.   Just took a shower so that sort of woke me up.   And made me hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nay, usually I am sitting in the chair watching TV by now.   Just took a shower so that sort of woke me up.   And made me hungry.



Copy that, just got finished mowing most of the yard bout an hour ago. Then ran over some that balled up and scattered all over the top. Had to mow it wet. It had only been 6 days since I had cut it, struggling keeping up this year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2018)

I needed to mow  also but had other to do's also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Just sittin here listening to my little waterfall into the small garden pond.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I needed to mow  also but had other to do's also.



10-4, it’s never ending round here. I could find something to do 8 hours a day 7 days a week if took a notion to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2018)

Skeeters are Baddd tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2018)

morning drivelers
Time to rise and shine.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.

I've got some serious heavy physical labor on my agenda beginning at 8 AM today.  I hope to get these goods processed and put in the warehouse for a shipment next week.

It was good to hear that Eli had a better treatment this time around.  


As for all of the people that love to eat that thing called OKRA, well all of you can have it because when I was growing up, my Mother never fixed fried okra BUT fixed that nasty slimy stuff instead.  My brothers and sisters used to have a contest to see  who could eat the most of that "slimy" stuff.  NOT me because I hate the stuff.  I do remember that one of my older sisters ate 69 "pods" of okra one time  during one of these contests.  NO wonder she died at a much younger age !!!!!!  

As for any females that eat OKRA, well I've heard that if a female eats it that it will make all of their babies be born NEKKID !!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.
> 
> I've got some serious heavy physical labor on my agenda beginning at 8 AM today.  I hope to get these goods processed and put in the warehouse for a shipment next week.
> 
> ...



Mng,,,, Okra is nasty,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.
> 
> I've got some serious heavy physical labor on my agenda beginning at 8 AM today.  I hope to get these goods processed and put in the warehouse for a shipment next week.
> 
> ...


Morning Eagle! 
We had mac and cheese,Hard bisquits and weinies and kraut every other thursday for most of my childhood. It has only been  a few years ago that I could eat   mac&cheese or weinies and kraut.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning drivelers
> Time to rise and shine.


Morning GobblingThanks for the fresh java this morning. Gonna be one of those days that it will take 3 cups to kick start the old body this A.M.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> We had mac and cheese,Hard bisquits and weinies and kraut every other thursday for most of my childhood. It has only been  a few years ago that I could eat   mac&cheese or weinies and kraut.


Love wienies and kraut, with spicy brown mustard,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## redeli (Aug 23, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2018)

redeli said:


> morning bums


bums?? BUMS???? whatchutalkinboutwillis???
We is the DRIVALERS, United we fall, together we stand and cook, and eat and talk and drank and talk some more!


Oh yeah...................

















































MORNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

redeli said:


> morning bums


So glad we are not in Australia.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

Oh and good morning to all the sleepy eyed Drivelers.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Oh and good morning to all the sleepy eyed Drivelers.


wide eyed & wired, I am in a cleaning frenzy rat now! it all needs to go to file 13!


Crakajak said:


> So glad we are not in Australia.


 Is that whut they say down under??? I wouldn't know, only different lingo I was exposed to was up in Topeka, you know, come on *you guys*, not "Ya'll"..........


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> wide eyed & wired, I am in a cleaning frenzy rat now! it all needs to go to file 13!
> Thats the only file I have......
> 
> Is that whut they say down under??? I wouldn't know, only different lingo I was exposed to was up in Topeka, you know, come on *you guys*, not "Ya'll"..........


Glad you reverted to your southern ways.
A bum here is a person, a bum over there is a part on a person......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Glad you reverted to your southern ways.
> A bum here is a person, a bum over there is a part on a person......


then he REALLLYYYY called us a wirty-derd!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2018)

Cheeken livaz


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Cheeken livaz


If'n it was gizzards, I'd have to make a trade wiff ya!
my secret version of deer meat casserole............ eh, not bad......


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> then he REALLLYYYY called us a wirty-derd!!!


Only if he is from "down under"


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

Veggies fer lunch on my Friday


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Veggies fer lunch on my Friday


that's just a snack, lunch has to include a meat & sweet tea in my book!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> that's just a snack, lunch has to include a meat & sweet tea in my book!


I know.....I'm trying to get mean and mean..........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I know.....I'm trying to get mean and mean..........


ya gotta have protein man!!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> ya gotta have protein man!!


I'll be eating at the GC tonight .Maybe I can catch up on the proteins there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> that's just a snack, lunch has to include a meat & sweet tea in my book!



I know you know better it is dinner here in the South.   Lunch is just a sammich and chips and supper is the evening meal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2018)

Later y'all. keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2018)

I think she done left me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2018)

our and 1/2 later and supper has been et.

salit and stuffed pablano peppers


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2018)

Evenin children....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2018)

Lookin forward to the weekend.. First real days off I will have in a month er so!


----------



## redeli (Aug 24, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

morning all drivelers


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Mng everyone, Dr. Appt this AM,,,, injections,,,, what fun,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks for the Java,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2018)

Mornin folks. Good luck witht he Dr's Appt CMP


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2018)

Mornin.... 

It feels dang good outside!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2018)

Good Morning Eli, Gobblin, World Famous Swamp Yankee, Miggy, Blood and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

My name must be "Uncle Joe" because dang it, I am moving kinda slow this morning as I hurt my back doing some hard physical labor yesterday and I barely can move around for now.

We finally got it finished up and stored in the warehouse and I was glad to take a really hot shower afterwards but it didn't help too much.  As for today, NOTHING IS ON MY AGENDA until I can move around without my back hurting so much.  I really hate taking any kind of medicine so I am stuck trying a heating pad and/or a cold compress as an alternative for now.

It surely would be nice to have a willing female participant to give me a much needed massage today !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Eli, Gobblin, World Famous Swamp Yankee, Miggy, Blood and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> My name must be "Uncle Joe" because dang it, I am moving kinda slow this morning as I hurt my back doing some hard physical labor yesterday and I barely can move around for now.
> 
> ...


Morning EE ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

EE, take it easy partner


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

morning bloodbro, enjoy your sort of weekend off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

miggy, are you tackling the other wall?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

redeli said:


> Morning all


Mornin!


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all drivelers


Thanks, much needed! Mornin!


Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone, Dr. Appt this AM,,,, injections,,,, what fun,,,,


hope you get some relief!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin folks. Good luck witht he Dr's Appt CMP


hey you......


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin....
> 
> It feels dang good outside!!


 run the vent in the tracker to work, didn't need a/c!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Eli, Gobblin, World Famous Swamp Yankee, Miggy, Blood and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> My name must be "Uncle Joe" because dang it, I am moving kinda slow this morning as I hurt my back doing some hard physical labor yesterday and I barely can move around for now.
> 
> ...


If you're walking any slower than the last time I saw you, you'd best be finding a chiro or go ahead & find that massage spa, don't make me call Bertha to come work you over!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!


 howudoin,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


> howudoin,,,,,,,,,,



Howdy gal friend, mooovin a lil slow today, but overall doin good, thanks.

Loving this cool Mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2018)

Mernin Ms Purty Eyes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2018)

Hit the door runnin this morning.... DB left me with a mess


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Ms Purty Eyes.



same to ya, sweetie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2018)

KEEBS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> KEEBS!!!


 yes shuggums?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> same to ya, sweetie


quit dat!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Well, just got back from the Drs, same old, same old,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Well, just got back from the Drs, same old, same old,,,,


 no change in med's = good thang!


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


> no change in med's = good thang!


Yep, got my yearly script for MS, cut in half when needed to compliment the other one, 30 usually last a year,,,,


----------



## redeli (Aug 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


> yes shuggums?


meow


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Went to pick some figs at a neighbors house, but weren't enough ripened to be worth while. Love me some fig preserves.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Figs are grown across the river in Canada here, cold doesn't kill them,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Figs are grown across the river in Canada here, cold doesn't kill them,,,,



Dang, didn't know they grew that far north.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Well, reckon I'll go see what's on the priority list outside today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

redeli said:


> meow


believe it or not, *most* of the nicknames I have for these folks actually have a story to go with them, "shuggums" *Miggy* as well!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, reckon I'll go see what's on the priority list outside today.


it don't seem quiet as hot today............ but take care out there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


> it don't seem quiet as hot today............ but take care out there!



Just piddling’ today


----------



## redeli (Aug 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


> believe it or not, *most* of the nicknames I have for these folks actually have a story to go with them, "shuggums" *Miggy* as well!


I believe it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

redeli said:


> I believe it


 don't tell me, you were one of those "lurkers" before ya joined us, ain'tcha?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

13 half pints of pepper relish canned

18 pints of spaghetti sauce ready to come out of the pressure cooker

small amount of green beans and peas to freeze then on to the outside projects.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

hey keebs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey keebs


hiya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

TGIF and are you getting to leave early?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF and are you getting to leave early?


TGIF for sure, but not leaving early, just regular time, pick up some FHA pork chop plates & go get my monster man!  How 'bout you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 13 half pints of pepper relish canned
> 
> 18 pints of spaghetti sauce ready to come out of the pressure cooker
> 
> small amount of green beans and peas to freeze then on to the outside projects.



:Licking lips smiley:


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2018)

I think I'm GON live.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 13 half pints of pepper relish canned
> 
> 18 pints of spaghetti sauce ready to come out of the pressure cooker
> 
> small amount of green beans and peas to freeze then on to the outside projects.


 How'd I miss this post?!?!? wow............. I so wanted to put up pear relish & some bell pepper jelly this weekend, but it looks like I'll be in da road......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I'm GON live.


whatchutalkin 'bout Phylis?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2018)

Had a heck of a scare yesterday morning. Bout, well, shoulda went to the ER. 
Blood pressure sky rocketed. Felt like a panic attack. Blood pressure machine wouldn't even work. Kept starting ova. Went to Dr. today and she had to give me some pill before she would let me eave to drop my blood pressure. It worked. Got all new meds and gotta take my BP 3 times a day. Gave me some of those "emergency" pills in case it's sky high. She's GON call me tomorrow on her day off to check on me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


> whatchutalkin 'bout Phylis?


Phylis.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2018)

It's been running around 169 ova 107 and I've been ignoring it. Yesterday was a wake up call. It still wasn't as low as it should be after that pill, but it was going doen so she released me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Phylis.


 I made that up just then, rhymes with Willis, get it!  I kill me!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had a heck of a scare yesterday morning. Bout, well, shoulda went to the ER.
> Blood pressure sky rocketed. Felt like a panic attack. Blood pressure machine wouldn't even work. Kept starting ova. Went to Dr. today and she had to give me some pill before she would let me eave to drop my blood pressure. It worked. Got all new meds and gotta take my BP 3 times a day. Gave me some of those "emergency" pills in case it's sky high. She's GON call me tomorrow on her day off to check on me.


 Lawd have mercy Mandy!!!!! So glad she got it down, what's the name of your bp meds now?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's been running around 169 ova 107 and I've been ignoring it. Yesterday was a wake up call. It still wasn't as low as it should be after that pill, but it was going doen so she released me.


If mine stays around 140 on top, I'm happy, even tho my PA "Mel" sez she would like it lower, she upped my *keep from killing ppl" meds last time, we'll see how it goes on my end too, but quit ignoring the signs!!sheesh, look who's talking to who, we two peas in a pod!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2018)

Of coarse I got it Keebs. 

Losartan and the emergency pill is Clondine. Also on a diuretic. Getting old SUX. 
She feels sure she will have to adjust the MG's on the Losartan.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2018)

I think the bottom number is what scares them. Chris went for his DOT physical and was telling her about me. She couldn't believe I JUST came to see her today. Said, BOUT TIME! Now let's get this fixed. 
She realized who I was when I told her bout my head.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Of coarse I got it Keebs.
> 
> Losartan and the emergency pill is Clondine. Also on a diuretic. Getting old SUX.
> She feels sure she will have to adjust the MG's on the Losartan.


I knew you did!
You got that right, sux, sux, sux!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think the bottom number is what scares them. Chris went for his DOT physical and was telling her about me. She couldn't believe I JUST came to see her today. Said, BOUT TIME! Now let's get this fixed.
> She realized who I was when I told her bout my head.


Good Deal!!  
Ok, Im outta hera!!
Ya'll have a good weekend!
GO BIG RED!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


> TGIF for sure, but not leaving early, just regular time, pick up some FHA pork chop plates & go get my monster man!  How 'bout you?



might catch you with this.   Just finished harrowing the food plots.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Evenin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!



Just you and me again tonight Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just you and me again tonight Chief



I reckon so Gobblein, you know how it is....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

I took it easy for a change today and just piddled with a couple things.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

work all day and talk all night?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I took it easy for a change today and just piddled with a couple things.



I stayed busy but none of it was hard labor


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Actually kicked back and watched a lil tv and snuck in a short nap too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

everyone needs one of those days every so often.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2018)

I was in the kitchen cooking and putting garden stuff up for the winter from 7:30ish until about 2.  Then worked on food plots and driving the vehicle is not really hard work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was in the kitchen cooking and putting garden stuff up for the winter from 7:30ish until about 2.  Then worked on food plots and driving the vehicle is not really hard work.



That food prep ain’t all that easy if you stand at the countertop long enough prepping. Once ya get everything simmering it ain’t too bad, but at least it’s indoors.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 24, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



Evenin Wybro.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 24, 2018)

Howdy Chief, where are you off to this week?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2018)

Good morning, time for the daywalkers to start dragging in


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you, Wycliff.  Looks like you are the only one that had to work all night.

Hopefully Gobblin will be along shortly and have some fresh brewed coffee that will get us all awake.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2018)

Morning EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

morning EE and welcome back wybro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2018)

Mernin all.
Finished the walls and was gonna put the egg rock down today, but it looks like a couple of days of back health are in order and Monday will be the target date for that venture. 

If someone had told me when I was in my 20's that growing old sucked so bad I would have delayed it a decade or so.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

morning messican


----------



## cramer (Aug 25, 2018)

Morning Fellers
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## redeli (Aug 25, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## cramer (Aug 25, 2018)

Good morning Eli and CMP
I just heard an awakening rugrat
It's on now


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 25, 2018)

cramer said:


> Good morning Eli and CMP
> I just heard an awakening rugrat
> It's on now


Mng buds,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2018)

Going to sharpen the blades on the bush hog and then get some tractor therapy for 3 or 4 hrs ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin all.
> Finished the walls and was gonna put the egg rock down today, but it looks like a couple of days of back health are in order and Monday will be the target date for that venture.
> 
> If someone had told me when I was in my 20's that growing old sucked so bad I would have delayed it a decade or so.



Whatcha building?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to sharpen the blades on the bush hog and then get some tractor therapy for 3 or 4 hrs ....


You mean Brush Hog,,,,???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You mean Brush Hog,,,,???



Neighbor of mine refers to it as a rotary mower.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Neighbor of mine refers to it as a rotary mower.


Aren't all mowers Rotary?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2018)

Pregaming


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Aren't all mowers Rotary?



No.   The mowers that we cut hay fields with just go back and forth.

I have heard bush hogs called rotary mowers too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Pregaming View attachment 941035



pickled make better gas.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pickled make better gas.


True


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Aren't all mowers Rotary?



Most yes, but to hear an old Georgia country boy that’s lived here all his life call it that instead of a bush hog is perplexing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Most yes, but to hear an old Georgia country boy that’s lived here all his life call it that instead of a bush hog is perplexing.


???,,,tell him Brush Hog,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatcha building?


Cut out the hillside and put in integral tiered walls to make a pad for the new HVAC that is going in on Monday. 

84 wall block @ 22lb a piece
20 cap block at 8 lb a piece 
and a ton of diggin in red clay.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cut out the hillside and put in integral tiered walls to make a pad for the new HVAC that is going in on Monday.
> 
> 84 wall block @ 22lb a piece
> 20 cap block at 8 lb a piece
> and a ton of diggin in red clay.


Nice work buds,,,,is that enough room for both?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice work buds,,,,is that enough room for both?


Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cut out the hillside and put in integral tiered walls to make a pad for the new HVAC that is going in on Monday.
> 
> 84 wall block @ 22lb a piece
> 20 cap block at 8 lb a piece
> and a ton of diggin in red clay.




Copy that....ouch! Not too fond of building walls either, and them blocks get heavier as you go. Looks like you got it whooped.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that....ouch! Not too fond of building walls either, and them blocks get heavier as you go. Looks like you got it whooped.


Still gotta put the egg rock down, and hang the new breaker for the units. But I'm on the downhill side of the project for sure.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still gotta put the egg rock down, and hang the new breaker for the units. But I'm on the downhill side of the project for sure.


You're gonna need a cutoff for each unit or is the contractor doing that,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

10-4, is that where the unit was prior?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You're gonna need a cutoff for each unit or is the contractor doing that,,,,




Breaker, cutoff, disconnect......I believe that's what he was referring to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Breaker, cutoff, disconnect......I believe that's what he was referring to.


Yep. Got my own electrician that will be hanging and wiring up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm piddling, diggin up some little woody material that I sprayed with roundup and some brush killer a few weeks back and burning it up in a fire pit. Bout had enough of that already.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2018)

Good ride


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

stonerbro, it was a good ride.   How are the fires?


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cut out the hillside and put in integral tiered walls to make a pad for the new HVAC that is going in on Monday.
> 
> 84 wall block @ 22lb a piece
> 20 cap block at 8 lb a piece
> and a ton of diggin in red clay.





Jeff C. said:


> Copy that....ouch! Not too fond of building walls either, and them blocks get heavier as you go. Looks like you got it whooped.




I got a paper cut the other day....hurt like the dickens!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stonerbro, it was a good ride.   How are the fires?


Thanks GW so far everythings under control had a few small wheatfield fires but they've jumped on them quick. Nothing new close but the smoke just won't go away. Still no rain though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Afternoon....


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening



Hey Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

Chief and wy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief and wy





You got anymore of that?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You got anymore of that?



11 pages of emojis on photobucket.   Remember I am an owner and admin on a slowly dying small hunting forum.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

guess I really have more than that but many are not GON appropriate


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 11 pages of emojis on photobucket.   Remember I am an owner and admin on a slowly dying small hunting forum.



Did not know that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Or maybe I did, and didn't remember.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

I was sittin out on my patio until the no seeums ran me indoors.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Or maybe I did, and didn't remember.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I was sittin out on my patio until the no seeums ran me indoors.



Those blood suckers are vicious.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 25, 2018)

Just passin thru ta see whats goin on in this juan....


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 25, 2018)

not quite as useless as the other juan


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2018)

H22 done worked his bootie off today. Camper cleaned ready for beach. Yard looks silnclair1 style. Time for a steak.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2018)

Should I be embarrassed that the dr. Had to use a pediatric blood pressure cuff on me. I apologized.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

No wonder the pressure was so off.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2018)

I did not know that GW


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Just passin thru ta see whats goin on in this juan....



Pull up a stump, we can be as useless as Billy......well, almost.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I did not know that GW



back on nights?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

I've noticed that it sure is getting lite in the mornings later.   Haven't paid that much attention to the sunset time.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back on nights?




Yes sir till Monday night


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2018)

Going to be a long night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Going to be a long night



plant down and nothing to do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Going to be a long night



10-4, my hand was killin me today, so I just had to go lay down. Woke up about 2.5-3 hours later, and it's still bothering me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, my hand was killin me today, so I just had to go lay down. Woke up about 2.5-3 hours later, and it's still bothering me.



famous words of the scarce quack: ice baby ice


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> plant down and nothing to do?





Yes sir, pretty much







Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, my hand was killin me today, so I just had to go lay down. Woke up about 2.5-3 hours later, and it's still bothering me.





Dang, take it easy and as Quack would say Ice Ice


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, pretty much
> 
> Dang, take it easy and as Quack would say Ice Ice






gobbleinwoods said:


> famous words of the scarce quack: ice baby ice



Believe it or not, heat actually works better on this particular pain. 

Not 100% positive, but I believe it is nerve pain.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, heat actually works better on this particular pain.
> 
> Not 100% positive, but I believe it is nerve pain.




That and a jolly rancher and you should be fine


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 25, 2018)

all alone in here again tonight


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2018)

Good Morning to all of you tired and sleepy Drivelers.

I surely haven't got much of anything accomplished so far this weekend. 

I rode up to the country yesterday morning to help an elderly relative as usual but the morning got started off really bad as I was caught out on the mile long "Little River Bridge" over Clark's Hill Lake because of a really nasty three vehicle accident involving a dump truck and two other vehicles that blocked the entire roadway for a while.  One of  the cars was completely demolished and I thought from the looks of it that there was probably a fatality involved. This wreck happened less than 100 yards from the fatal accident that happened less than a month ago with a young female driver that hit a "fully loaded" log truck head-on out on that mile long bridge span across the water between Columbia County and Lincoln County.  In that accident, the log truck ultimately turned over and spilled the load all over the roadway.  I was told yesterday that the female driver was apparently on her cellphone and "face-timing" a friend at the point of the head-on collision with the log truck. 

I and several other drivers were stranded out on the bridge area because the Columbia County Deputies had not been able to stop the traffic before I drove through out onto the mile long bridge.  The really bad problem is that it requires a 40-45 mile drive detour to get around this bridge into Lincoln County.

As it turned out several of us motorists just got out and watched lots of the Osprey Eagles diving and catching a heck of a breakfast of some nice sized fish.  It was awesome to watch these eagles fly off of the big power poles along that roadway and then dive down and catch a fish and then fly right back up there and start "filleting" those fish very quickly.  I see it happen quite frequently BUT it is quite a sight to see them doing it while you are standing right underneath on the roadway.

According to the news sources later yesterday evening, there were no serious injuries in this accident.  One thing for sure, the lucky occupants of that small vehicle better put a lot of extra money into the "collection plate" at their church on their next visit !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

morning EE and wybro


----------



## redeli (Aug 26, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Mng folks, thanks for the Java,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

greetings eli and SwampY


----------



## redeli (Aug 26, 2018)

Gonna be a slow Sunday fer me,church,lunch,recliner on full automatic....gonna rest up for round 5 ofbeing radioactive tomorrow


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2018)

6 hrs of tractor time has me a little saddle sore this morning... Happy Sunday children


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

eli, get that much deserved rest


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

blood,  6 hours is a lot on a tractor


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2018)

little breakfast anyone


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood,  6 hours is a lot on a tractor


Well I did take time to sharpen the blades before I got started


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!

Blood, how much property you got/bush hog?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 26, 2018)

What year is your JD?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2018)

Merrrrrnin folks. This cooler weather's makin me kind of antsy to start plannin a get together wif some dutch ovens n stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> Blood, how much property you got/bush hog?


Between mine and the neighbors (mostly his) 30 + I'm guessing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What year is your JD?


1993


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Between mine and the neighbors (mostly his) 30 + I'm guessing.



Copy that, good chunk.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> 1993


I need a tractor,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I need a tractor,,,,



Don't we all need one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

^^ first post since coffee time this morning.  


Sad really sad drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

Guess maybe we all have been busy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2018)

Done, and thank God for Tiger Balm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

Looks good messican.   How did you compact the dirt?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

howdy wybro.   About that time isn't it?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes sir, already here. Got a little early start


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, already here. Got a little early start



eager to have nothing to do or are you up and running again?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2018)

Up and running, but still will be slow tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

off one night running the next


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

Maybe this one will pass a little faster.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah we don't have much downtime, especially when its hot outside


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2018)

Summer is our busiest time of the year


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2018)

Hit 92* here today so it is definitely summer still.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2018)

Here too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2018)

Evenin youngins....


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2018)

Good morning, time to rise and shine


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2018)

Or crash and burn


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Rise and shine here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Shared with billys but to good not to here also


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2018)

Morning Gw


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2018)

Just about time to get outta here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

out at 6?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

Mornin WY, Gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

morning Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

I am trying to hide the to do list.   What do you have on tap?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am trying to hide the to do list.   What do you have on tap?



Not a whole lot for now G, but I believe there's rain on the radar in the near future, so the to do list may have to be revised.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2018)

Good Morning to you Wycliif, Gobblin, Chief and to the rest of the sleeping Driveler Nation.

On a serious note, my thoughts are with Eli this morning as he is having another "radiation treatment" today.

Yesterday, I did absolutely nothing all day except replace a turn signal bulb on my vehicle...then watched a very boring golf tournament which was about exciting as watching metal rust or maybe watching the grass grow or possibly  even watching paint dry.  

I've been up and awake for a couple of hours now but I surely haven't gotten anything accomplished yet.  Still trying to eat some breakfast, take the trash out to the curb, get a shower and ultimately go to my dentist at 10:30 AM.

At least my name was NOT on the obituary page today but I did see a man on the list that had worked with my father back many years ago and I've known since I was just a kid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

Might have to summon the Messican.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

Mornin Mike, 10-4 on Eli.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Yep on the rain.   Think I will get the seed on the ground in the food plots.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2018)

Up an at it! Morning folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yep on the rain.   Think I will get the seed on the ground in the food plots.



You'll be growin it, I'll be mowin it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2018)

Mernin errybody. Coffee is goot this mernin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You'll be growin it, I'll be mowin it.



My yard needs mowed but it is a toss up, spray to kill weeds or mow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin errybody. Coffee is goot this mernin.



How goes the smelling like a pole cat's rear?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My yard needs mowed but it is a toss up, spray to kill weeds or mow.



Consult with Amigo while he’s in the neighborhood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How goes the smelling like a pole cat's rear?


Good, I can actually walk this morning, and not in a Quasimoto posture.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, I can actually walk this morning, and not in a Quasimoto posture.



Any chance of lunch with Guth on the agenda?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2018)

HVAC going in today, and possibly part of tomorrow. Complete system rework.
So tomorrow is a possibility if that work gets completed.
Appointments on Wednesday
Open on Thursday
Getting a movie filmed in the Bat Cave on Friday so that is out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

I will probably be in the mtns on Thursday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

morning keebs


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

Morning to all the Driveler nation.It was HOT this weekend.I need a day off to get over the weekend(sort of like Miggy) Hope everybody has a goot day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## redeli (Aug 27, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning to all the Driveler nation.It was HOT this weekend.I need a day off to get over the weekend(sort of like Miggy) Hope everybody has a goot day.


You guys got it made there, always complaining about the heat, ???,you've got AC,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys got it made there, always complaining about the heat, ???,you've got AC,,,,


I can't afford to ac my 5 acres........Just going thru the motions until a goot snow storm hits.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I can't afford to ac my 5 acres........Just going thru the motions until a goot snow storm hits.


???,,,,I'm just joshing,,,, but you can bass fish in Dec there,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ???,,,,I'm just joshing,,,, but you can bass fish in Dec there,,,,


But you can hunt in the snow......


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> But you can hunt in the snow......


True,,,, saw a huge buck this morning,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

I was sweating just walking to the truck this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I was sweating just walking to the truck this morning.


I remember, living in Florida and Eastern NC in the summer,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> True,,,, saw a huge buck this morning,,,,



Don't make me come up there and kill your deer.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't make me come up there and kill your deer.


We might could do a road trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't make me come up there and kill your deer.






Crakajak said:


> We might could do a road trip.




Too cold.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Too cold.



Snow and cold go together.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Too cold.


I can always put more clothes on.Nobody wants to see me in my HOT wear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Snow and cold go together.



So does a box stand and buddy heater.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> So does a box stand and buddy heater.



My buddy needs to be female.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

After all, you have to do something for that first hour waiting on twilight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My buddy needs to be female.



Oh, you meant dear hunting.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My buddy needs to be female.


But how do you know?????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2018)

never mind.............. I'll come back later...........


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> never mind.............. I'll come back later...........


Its Monday in August in Ga...what do you expect?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2018)

Idjits!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't feel like doin nuttin today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Its Monday in August in Ga...what do you expect?


 I was just told it is Tuesday from a person in Tifton.......... I'm so confused............. but at least Irwin beat Fitzgerald, it's been a great weekend!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Idjits!


you took the words right outta my mouth............. oh wait, that was Meatloafs song.............I kill me!


Jeff C. said:


> I don't feel like doin nuttin today.


me either, but here I am killing it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> But how do you know?????



Did you skip Biology class that day?


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you skip Biology class that day?


No,but into days world you never know......unless they have an adams apple.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I was just told it is Tuesday from a person in Tifton.......... I'm so confused............. but at least Irwin beat Fitzgerald, it's been a great weekend!!!
> TOODAY is my Tuesday!!!!!
> you took the words right outta my mouth............. oh wait, that was Meatloafs song.............I kill me!
> me either, but here I am killing it!


Poor,poor coworkers..at least you ain't mad at them.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> No,but into days world you never know......unless they have an adams apple.


And even then you can't be too sure!


Crakajak said:


> Poor,poor coworkers..at least you ain't mad at them.


 naawww, I have a project for one of the guys I'm working on, checking in here while it prints, jammin to the ray-did-ee-oh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't feel like doin nuttin today.



You tube the song, Today I don't feel like doing anything. Cant post it on here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2018)

Today is my Wed.  Headed to da beach Thurs.!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2018)

Went to look at next year and the campground was almost full. Had to go ahead and make reservation for 2019. 
Hope I'm still around.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Went to look at next year and the campground was almost full. Had to go ahead and make reservation for 2019.
> Hope I'm still around.


Ask them to let you to park inside the campgrounds on the side of the road close to the baffrooms for free.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my Wed.  Headed to da beach Thurs.!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2018)

Nevermind... I didn't miss anything!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Nevermind... I didn't miss anything!


you have been promoted!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you have been promoted!


LOL!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2018)

Evening


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening



Last one until . . . ?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2018)

Back Friday on days


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

Evenin....


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2018)

Evening Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2018)

Howdy Wy, you holdin the fort down?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes, guess I'll be doing it alone later


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 28, 2018)

Good morning folks, today is my Friday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning Wycliff.  It appears that you are the LONE working night person.  I hope things have gone smoothly during your shift.  

Dang, it looks like Blood and Drunkbro must have gotten a divorce since they don't get to see much of each other lately !!!   

Gobblin has "flew the coup" this morning and is probably thinking about spending time in the "cooler" mountains later this week.  I surely wish that I was up that way enjoying some cooler weather. 

My Daughter called me and advised me that I needed to be in Statesboro this weekend for the start of GSU football game season.   I missed all of the games last season due my knee problems but I do plan on hopefully watching most all of their home games this season.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2018)

wybro,  flying the coup for the next couple days.

EE, I am here and bearing coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2018)

Now as far as heading to the mtns.  Could do so later this week.  But today is a golf day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah, my week is collapsing as far as availability goes. HVAC wraps up this morning, then I gotta wrap up some loose ends. Appt's tomorrow and Thursday now. Movie filming on Friday. Business gets in the way of life every time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Miggy, Chief.


Gobblin,  Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee as it is helping to get me "get my rear in gear".

I wish that it was a golf day for me but dangit my back is still hurting bad from last Wednesday's heavy lifting etc.  I frequently have to do this same type order with heavy handling and lifting involved but it doesn't normally hurt nearly this bad. 

I had been doing really well and was hoping to go play again soon.  I was hoping that you and I might get together sometime and play some golf soon.  Hopefully, you won't beat up on me too badly !!! 

Yesterday, I spent 90 minutes in the dentist chair and the entire time, my back was hurting like crazy.  I wish that I was in Texas and let my massage lady really take care of me again because she could make a cripple man be able to run again.

Enjoy your golf day today and if you don't get an EAGLE, then maybe a birdie or two will be enough to keep you coming back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

What’s the movie about, Miggy gets deported?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What’s the movie about, Miggy gets deported?


Gastro Dr's car tag is B4tm4n. So I reckon when he shoves that camera up my patooty on friday he'll be filming a movie in the bat cave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Mexicans don’t need no AC?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gastro Dr's car tag is B4tm4n. So I reckon when he shoves that camera up my patooty on friday he'll be filming a movie in the bat cave.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mexicans don’t need no AC?


This juan does. Amahl about keeping cool. I dont got Amurikanized. 
Main floor HVAC up and running. They're gonna finish up and fire up the upstairs unit today. I don't know how those boys did it yesterday. It was at least 140 in that attic and they were in it all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This juan does. Amahl about keeping cool. I dont got Amurikanized.
> Main floor HVAC up and running. They're gonna finish up and fire up the upstairs unit today. I don't know how those boys did it yesterday. It was at least 140 in that attic and they were in it all day.



Copy that, entire new unit and duct throughout last year, but at least it was in October. Still hot, but only in the 90’s up there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This juan does. Amahl about keeping cool. I dont got Amurikanized.
> Main floor HVAC up and running. They're gonna finish up and fire up the upstairs unit today. I don't know how those boys did it yesterday. It was at least 140 in that attic and they were in it all day.



And the condensers are always in the sun,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2018)

morning


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2018)

Mornin!

I don't know but a few of you that was here I know it was at least 8 years ago I asked for folks to mail a  birthday card to a 90 year young lady, (I know her son).........well, she passed away this weekend at the age of 98.  She has been ready to go home for a while now and I know she is healed and with her beloved husband.  Prayers for her baby son and the rest of the family, but the youngest is the one that has literally waited on her hand & foot for years now and I know he is going to be one lost puppy for a while.  Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Seems like I remember that Keebs, but I’m not 100% positive. 

May she Rest In Peace!


----------



## redeli (Aug 28, 2018)

morning all...sorry for the lost Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

I think I remember that too. I may have even sent a card. 8 years is a long time for my brain to rewind. That 98 year old lady WON! Payers for the family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> And the condensers are always in the sun,,,,


Not mine now. That is one of the reasons I relocated the entire shabang to the north side of the house. After about 2pm this time of year they are in the shade. In another month it will be longer than that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not mine now. That is one of the reasons I relocated the entire shabang to the north side of the house. After about 2pm this time of year they are in the shade. In another month it will be longer than that.



I’ll never forget,I had a customer that held an umbrella over me to keep the sun off me while I changed out a contractor,,,,it was at least 90 degrees that day,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Everybody's coming to Athens this weekend and I'm leaving. Hate I'm GON miss Bo$$.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Miggy. How's the weather looking between Charleston and Hilton Head this weekend? 
I'm not in the mood for tropical storms.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Afternoon y'all.

 I finally went ahead and made a Dr. appointment for the pain in my hand. I came to the conclusion it's not arthritis when I found a lump under my armpit and when I pressed on it, it shot a bolt of pain right down the entire length of my arm right into my hand that has been killin me for the past 5 months or so. I just discovered the lump about 3 weeks ago. Evidently it's pressing on a nerve. 

More importantly, what is the lump under my armpit?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon y'all.
> 
> I finally went ahead and made a Dr. appointment for the pain in my hand. I came to the conclusion it's not arthritis when I found a lump under my armpit and when I pressed on it, it shot a bolt of pain right down the entire length of my arm right into my hand that has been killin me for the past 5 months or so. I just discovered the lump about 3 weeks ago. Evidently it's pressing on a nerve.
> 
> More importantly, what is the lump under my armpit?


Its a lymph node,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Dang Jeff. That's kinda scary.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Its a lymph node,,,,




I'm pretty sure I was aware of that, but why is it swollen and noticeable?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Jeff. That's kinda scary.



Hopefully, it's no big deal.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm pretty sure I was aware of that, but why is it swollen and noticeable?


Something aint right. Call the doctor. NOW!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm pretty sure I was aware of that, but why is it swollen and noticeable?


Something is going on,maybe the C word,when a women gets breast cancer and it spreads that is where it goes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Miggy. How's the weather looking between Charleston and Hilton Head this weekend?
> I'm not in the mood for tropical storms.


No tropical storms this weekend. Chance of thunderstorms there just like here this weekend. 

Oh, and next time why don't you narrow it down by a couple of hundred miles?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon y'all.
> 
> I finally went ahead and made a Dr. appointment for the pain in my hand. I came to the conclusion it's not arthritis when I found a lump under my armpit and when I pressed on it, it shot a bolt of pain right down the entire length of my arm right into my hand that has been killin me for the past 5 months or so. I just discovered the lump about 3 weeks ago. Evidently it's pressing on a nerve.
> 
> More importantly, what is the lump under my armpit?


Glad you're getting that checked out. Let us know what they say.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No tropical storms this weekend. Chance of thunderstorms there just like here this weekend.
> 
> Oh, and next time why don't you narrow it down by a couple of hundred miles?


When you gotta make reservations a year out, you kinda don't wanna advertise. It used to not be like this. 
I had to get reserves for 2019 yesterday because there were only about 6 sites left. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When you gotta make reservations a year out, you kinda don't wanna advertise. It used to not be like this.
> I had to get reserves for 2019 yesterday because there were only about 6 sites left. That's ridiculous.


Amelia Island is nice this time of year. Jis sayin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Amelia Island is nice this time of year. Jis sayin.


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Will do y'all, this is just an appointment with family Doc, probably have to refer me to someone else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey Amigo, I got a little shower here just a little while ago. I had just got finished cutting some grass and blew the driveway, walkway, and front porch off when it came down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Amigo, I got a little shower here just a little while ago. I had just got finished cutting some grass and blew the driveway, walkway, and front porch off when it came down.


Lucky Dawg. I need one in my back yard.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully, it's no big deal.


 it isn't!  But if in doubt, get a second opinion, please!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Keebs said:


> it isn't!  But if in doubt, get a second opinion, please!!!!



He’s in a complex with a lab, probably send me down there after he sees me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Pitter patter on the metal roof out of another lil cloud passin over, Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Sittin in the waiting room....


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Saying we might get some good storms tonight here,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Sittin in the waiting room....



news?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

I actually saw a PA instead of the Dr, but she called him in and he looked at it and was unsure, seemed somewhat perplexed actually. Anyway, they ordered an ultrasound for me. Not for another 18 days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Gave me a prescription for a nerve pain med called gabapentin.

I googled it and the 1st thing that popped up was an article about opioid abusers love it. 

Sposed to make you sleepy, but according to the article they’re taking quite a few at a time or a cocktail with other meds combined for a euphoric effect.

If y’all notice any euphoria on my part, you’ll know why.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

The article also said they can buy them for .75 cents a piece, no wonder they’re euphoric.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2018)

Dang I hate the 18 day wait on your part.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2018)

Chief, the only good thing I could say is that the doc didn't think it was ER worthy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, the only good thing I could say is that the doc didn't think it was ER worthy.



10-4 thanks, I'm not impressed with gabapentin for this pain either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

18 days? I reckon he figures it ain't goin anywhere soon so why rush.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 18 days? I reckon he figures it ain't goin anywhere soon so why rush.




Yeah, tell me about it. I'm more ticked off about this pain med not really doing much for the pain. The stinkin opioid abuse causes those of us that don't use it and get addicted to suffer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

Gabapentin is a low dose opiod that doesn't work for everyone. Over the long term it can build up and give some benefit, but who wants to take the dang things long term? If I wasn't getting immediate relief I'd stop taking them and ask for something a little stronger. 

I'm not a Dr. nor have I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gabapentin is a low dose opiod that doesn't work for everyone. Over the long term it can build up and give some benefit, but who wants to take the dang things long term? If I wasn't getting immediate relief I'd stop taking them and ask for something a little stronger.
> 
> I'm not a Dr. nor have I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.



Yessir, that's exactly what I'm considering now. They also claim it causes drowsiness. I took one over 2 hours ago and I'm not the least bit drowsy right now. I'm going to give it a little more time to see if the pain lessens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

Hope you get some relief soon. Pain can slap wear you out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, that's exactly what I'm considering now. They also claim it causes drowsiness. I took one over 2 hours ago and I'm not the least bit drowsy right now. I'm going to give it a little more time to see if the pain lessens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2018)

Well that quote didn't work. Dang Jeff. Sorry for your pain. It will take you down real quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well that quote didn't work. Dang Jeff. Sorry for your pain. It will take you down real quick.




Yes ma'am, thanks.

 It's been going on for somewhere around 4-5 months now. Hate to admit it, but I've been quite irritable because of it and therefore my family has even had to suffer through that. I'm sure some of my posts in the past few months have reflected that also. So if it has, I apologize to all here also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Finally, starting to get some relief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2018)

Hope it makes me sleepy tonight. According to this prescription I’m only supposed to take one a day @ bedtime.

Think I’ll go pile up on the couch and watch some TV, maybe just dose off into dreamland.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2018)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.  

Chief, I just went back and caught up on reading about your ongoing problem and the doctor's visit and prescription etc.  First, I am really glad that you finally went to see a doctor about this.  Second, I agree with others about the agony of waiting another 18 days for the ultrasound test.  I also hope that the current prescription will work for you and eliminate this pain somewhat.  Lastly, just know as these tests continue, you DO have a great support group here that is surely willing to offer lots of support to you and your entire family especially during this ordeal.  I'm sending up Prayers this morning on your behalf that all will be well with you soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2018)

Mernin boys


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Mornin gobblein, EE, Amigo!

I slept like a rock last night. That med finally kicked in. I’ve got a reduced level of pain in my hand this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

EE, appreciate the thoughts and prayers, my friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Got an appt. for a follow up with Cardiologist this morning on my stress test and echocardiogram last week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got an appt. for a follow up with Cardiologist this morning on my stress test and echocardiogram last week.



Hoping for good news.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, EE, Amigo!
> 
> I slept like a rock last night. That med finally kicked in. I’ve got a reduced level of pain in my hand this morning.


That's good news. Glad you got some rest.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

The Drs are so scared these days,he could have given you low dose hydrocodone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2018)

SwampY


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The Drs are so scared these days,he could have given you low dose hydrocodone,,,,


Hydrocodone knocks me out for about 3 hours then when I come to I am wired tight like I'm on speed. 

The gummies and lemon drops give me a good 8 hours of rest.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hydrocodone knocks me out for about 3 hours then when I come to I am wired tight like I'm on speed.
> 
> The gummies and lemon drops give me a good 8 hours of rest.


Since 04 for me,much reduced now thanks to Botox,wonder drug,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Since 04 for me,much reduced now thanks to Botox,wonder drug,,,,


And you are wrinkle free!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you are wrinkle free!!!


True,I’m one handsome devil,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hoping for good news.



Copy that, thank you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Dogs fed and business completed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Found out yesterday when I got back from Doctor that Jag rolled on the riding mowers yesterday afternoon while I was gone. 

All is well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Found out yesterday when I got back from Doctor that Jag rolled on the riding mowers yesterday afternoon while I was gone.
> 
> All is well.


Dadgum Jeffro. You need to try holding your mouth a different way, or at least find out who's got that voodoo doll and beat the stuffin out of them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2018)

Just another drop-by to check on things before I get busy today.

Good Morning Miggy, Chief, and Swamp Yankee.

Chief, it is great to hear that the meds finally kicked in and some of this pain is somewhat better as well.  I hope that you can really try your best to slow down a little as you make me feel really tired just reading of ALL of the things that you work on each day !!!!!  Without any doubt, I surely couldn't keep up with your pace.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum Jeffro. You need to try holding your mouth a different way, or at least find out who's got that voodoo doll and beat the stuffin out of them.



Tell me about it! 

He waited til I left and jumped on it cutting one of those areas that he is normally forbidden on with that rider. I mow it with my Scag walk behind. It sticks like glue on a slope/berm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> He waited til I left and jumped on it cutting one of those areas that he is normally forbidden on with that rider. I mow it with my Scag walk behind. It sticks like glue on a slope/berm.


I reckon he's learned his lesson about that area now. Boys will be boys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just another drop-by to check on things before I get busy today.
> 
> Good Morning Miggy, Chief, and Swamp Yankee.
> 
> Chief, it is great to hear that the meds finally kicked in and some of this pain is somewhat better as well.  I hope that you can really try your best to slow down a little as you make me feel really tired just reading of ALL of the things that you work on each day !!!!!  Without any doubt, I surely couldn't keep up with your pace.



I hear ya Mike, I need to slow down a tad. It ain’t going nowhere, it’ll still be here tomorrow.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Morning ya'll! Hope everyone has a better day than yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon he's learned his lesson about that area now. Boys will be boys.
> 
> I can laugh about it now considering all is well. Would’ve loved to have seen the look on his face.
> 
> One thing about Jag, he learns his lessons 100%. I couldn’t pay him enough to go back over to that area now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Hmmm, that quote didn’t work^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning ya'll! Hope everyone has a better day than yesterday.



10-4, have a good one Crakajak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmm, that quote didn’t work^^^


It's that dang voodoo doll.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, have a good one Crakajak.


Eva day is a good day.....some are just better than others.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmm, that quote didn’t work^^^


That happens to me a lot also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> That happens to me a lot also.




Do you phone post?

Seems the only time I see, or have any glitches like that is when I'm phone posting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's that dang voodoo doll.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Do you phone post?
> 
> Seems the only time I see, or have any glitches like that is when I'm phone posting.


Mine seem to be a brain to fingers issue.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Mine seem to be a brain to fingers issue.


Well keep your fingers out of your brain,,,,,,,,,duhhhh.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well keep your fingers out of your brain,,,,,,,,,duhhhh.


I just have to make sure the brain cells are still moving around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

I get a lot of the “OOPS, we ran into some problems” while phone posting. 
Never happens on my PC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Holler later gang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mornin! 

Today is my FRIDAY!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2018)

Y'all miss me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2018)

Morning! Hump day here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Twiddling thumbs....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Today is my FRIDAY!



Mornin....

Today is my Sunday.




blood on the ground said:


> Y'all miss me?



Like a red headed step child. 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Hump day here.



Humpity hump.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....
> 
> Today is my Sunday.
> 
> ...


That wasn't very nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2018)

Egg salat sammiches


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> That wasn't very nice!



What’s wrong with a red headed step child?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all miss me?



Like the splinter I dug out of my finger.




Jeff C. said:


> What’s wrong with a red headed step child?



Would a dye job help?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Like the splinter I dug out of my finger.
> 
> 
> Like a heart attack,,,,lol lol lol ?
> ...


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all miss me?


When we gonna get some roof sitting weather?


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Hump day here.


You herding camels again?


----------



## redeli (Aug 29, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Morning red.You felling better?


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Mornin CMP1


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## redeli (Aug 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning red.You felling better?


much


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

redeli said:


> much


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Like the splinter I dug out of my finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strawberry blonde maybe?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm so ready for cooler temps


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm so ready for hot temps and sweet salty air rushing through me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

Another one of Cody's lyrics. " With the sweet salt air rushing through me". 
I'm still working on that CD Keebs. Can't find anyone with a CD burner.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so ready for cooler temps


Whine,whine,whine,,,,ya got AC,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Whine,whine,whine,,,,ya got AC,,,,



Talk about whiners. Saw on the news that they were letting schools out early up north because of the heat. I live in Georgia and I neva had air conditioning till I was in high school. Only had it then bacause it was a new school built on the other side of town. Had I gone to the one I could walk to, I wouldn't have had A/C.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Talk about whiners. Saw on the news that they were letting schools out early up north because of the heat. I live in Georgia and I neva had air conditioning till I was in high school. Only had it then bacause it was a new school built on the other side of town. Had I gone to the one I could walk to, I wouldn't have had A/C.


lol lol lol,,,,I’m just joshing,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

I know.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2018)

You guys have it made in the winter,wish I could be a snowbird but not to Florida,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys have it made in the winter,wish I could be a snowbird but not to Florida,,,,


Yeah,but we look forward to a few good snow days ...Except mrs hornet and NCHB.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys have it made in the winter,wish I could be a snowbird but not to Florida,,,,


That's a fact jack. Aint no way I would live up there. Only time I wanna see snow is if I'm going snow skiing.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Talk about whiners. Saw on the news that they were letting schools out early up north because of the heat. I live in Georgia and I neva had air conditioning till I was in high school. Only had it then bacause it was a new school built on the other side of town. Had I gone to the one I could walk to, I wouldn't have had A/C.


When it did turn cold we would still have the 2-3 days before the heat would come on.Freeze to deff.Then about that time it would warm up and you would burn to deff even with the windows open.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Wally world Cesear salit in a bag.It was good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

PB&J and H2O. It were filling.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2018)

roasted cheeken and stuffed pepper


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Wally world Cesear salit in a bag.It was good.



We are all eating good food.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We are all eating good food.


life is good.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2018)

Afn buds,,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey marsupial,  I am getting ready to throw some pear peels and cores out.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey marsupial,  I am getting ready to throw some pear peels and cores out.


I heard they make good hog bait.Is that legal???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

A little late to the lunch party, but shepherds pie and biskit toast.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> A little late to the lunch party, but shepherds pie and biskit toast.


If you can't get here on time,just get here when you can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

Only Love, Can make it rain

Like the beach is kissed by the Sea.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

Rain on me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

Goot song Jeff fa fa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Goot song Jeff fa fa!




One of my fav's and always will be


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm heading to da beach. 
Ya'll don't get too rambunctious.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm heading to da beach.
> Ya'll don't get too rambunctious.


Hope you have nuttin but sunshine and good food.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm heading to da beach.
> Ya'll don't get too rambunctious.




Y'all have a great time and be safe, sorry we won't be there with ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2018)

Me too Jeff, but I don't blame ya. I think that voo doo tree put a spell on you.
We all will miss y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Talk about whiners. Saw on the news that they were letting schools out early up north because of the heat. I live in Georgia and I neva had air conditioning till I was in high school. Only had it then bacause it was a new school built on the other side of town. Had I gone to the one I could walk to, I wouldn't have had A/C.


You came to my rescue!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2018)

evenin chilluns....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2018)

Good Evening Chief.  Hope that you are feeling OK this afternoon.

I forgot to ask Gobblin earlier this morning if he was able to play any golf yesterday too.

I FIXED ME A BUNCH OF TUNA SALAD TO EAT DURING THE NEXT FEW DAYS.  MY RECIPE INCLUDES 3 CANS OF TUNA PACKED IN WATER, 3 CANS PACKED IN VEGETABLE OIL, THEN DRAIN ALL OF THEM WELL.  THEN AFTER MIXING REALLY WELL WITH A FORK, ADD 6 SLICED AND DICED BOILED EGGS, THEN ADD ABOUT 16 OZ OF MOUNT OLIVE SWEET SALAD CUBES INCLUDING THE JUICE, THEN MIX IT ALL UP AS YOU ARE ADDING A GENEROUS AMOUNT OF DUKES MAYONNAISE.  

MAKE SURE TO GET IT ALL MIXED EVENLY AND THEN REFRIGERATE IT FOR SEVERAL HOURS BEFORE MAKING A TUNA SALAD SANDWICH OR JUST THE TUNA SALAD AND EAT IT WITH KEEBLER MULTI-GRAIN CLUB CRACKERS.

IT IS SO GOOD THAT YOUR TONGUE WILL SLAP YOUR FACE REALLY HARD.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2018)

EE, went around the course yesterday but what I did would not be called golf.   Going to hit the links again on Friday.


----------



## redeli (Aug 30, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

morning eli and fellow drivelers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Eli and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Driveler Nation.

Gobblin, I'm glad that you were at least able to get out and enjoy seeing that little white ball continue to bounce and roll.  Maybe tomorrow will be a better day for you though.  Is this a course that is located fairly close in your area?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin, Eli and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Driveler Nation.
> 
> Gobblin, I'm glad that you were at least able to get out and enjoy seeing that little white ball continue to bounce and roll.  Maybe tomorrow will be a better day for you though.  Is this a course that is located fairly close in your area?


 
yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2018)

Morning friends... Miss me yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

Not yet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning friends... Miss me yet?


Mng,,,,like a heart attack,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Evening Chief.  Hope that you are feeling OK this afternoon.
> 
> I forgot to ask Gobblin earlier this morning if he was able to play any golf yesterday too.
> 
> ...


Next time, substitute some pear relish for the sweet  pickle relish & tell me what ya think!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh................. Morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Next time, substitute some pear relish for the sweet  pickle relish & tell me what ya think!



Hmmm....sounds putty good.

Mornin galfriend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2018)

Gotta head up into ATL again today @ 11:00.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta head up into ATL again today @ 11:00.


what'd they say at your last appt., I haven't read back & I was outta pocket yesterday.


----------



## redeli (Aug 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta head up into ATL again today @ 11:00.


good luck


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta head up into ATL again today @ 11:00.


Morning Ya'll. today is my Thursday.
Hope all goes well.....Step on over to Lennox and pick up a pair of skinny jeans .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

Mernin all. 
Tell em you're gonna find a mechanic that can fix it all if they can't figure it out Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> what'd they say at your last appt., I haven't read back & I was outta pocket yesterday.




Everything is fine, if I would just quit smoking.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin all.
> Tell em you're gonna find a mechanic that can fix it all if they can't figure it out Jeffro.


My granddad used WD40 for his joints for 20+years. Cancer finally killed him  at 86.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh, cardiologist was a little concerned about that lump in my armpit.

Btw, that gabapentin is beginning to have some relieving effect. Few more days of getting it in my system will help. It has allowed me to sleep much better so far.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta head up into ATL again today @ 11:00.



Rise Up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Rise Up!!




You got it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2018)

Holla later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

hoop and holla when the birds score.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, cardiologist was a little concerned about that lump in my armpit.
> 
> Btw, that gabapentin is beginning to have some relieving effect. Few more days of getting it in my system will help. It has allowed me to sleep much better so far.


 be careful with that stuff!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> be careful with that stuff!!! PLEASE!!!


Serious side effects for some people. Dad took it for several months.Lowered his pain but he never wanted to sleep which made him irritable cause he was so tired.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Serious side effects for some people. Dad took it for several months.Lowered his pain but he never wanted to sleep which made him irritable cause he was so tired.


Made my Mama "seem" to have dementia along with other issues, I know of one local vet that I love dearly, he takes it, "only one at night"........I can tell it is affecting him, sometimes in how he talks and the way he may repeat certain things.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Made my Mama "seem" to have dementia along with other issues, I know of one local vet that I love dearly, he takes it, "only one at night"........I can tell it is affecting him, sometimes in how he talks and the way he may repeat certain things.


My dad had severe back pain. Implanted a nerve stimulator in his back. Didn't do much.Put on Gabapentin. Pain eased up but like you said the brain was effected to the point that they took him off.Never recovered from the brain fog.He is 85 now.He was 78 then.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> be careful with that stuff!!! PLEASE!!!


Gabapentin is nothing,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh the joys of a clear liquid diet. 
I can feel a hangry attack comin on before this day is over.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh the joys of a clear liquid diet.
> I can feel a hangry attack comin on before this day is over.



Oh the best is yet to come.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh the joys of a clear liquid diet.
> I can feel a hangry attack comin on before this day is over.


Why are you on a clear liquid diet?


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Why are you on a clear liquid diet?


He is an old man.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh the joys of a clear liquid diet.
> I can feel a hangry attack comin on before this day is over.


You can get the same results at the GC chockolate fountain after kids have stuck there fingers in it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> He is an old man.


I know that,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh the best is yet to come.



Yeah, can't wait. This ain't my first rodeo. Fortunately they have greatly improved the janitor in a drum you have to drink. 


Cmp1 said:


> Why are you on a clear liquid diet?


Gonna be filming a movie in the bat cave tomorrow.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I know that,,,,


Dr fingers.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

I like golden liquid diets,AKA,,,,Beer,,,,or German,,,,Bier,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2018)

The messican has a hot date tomorrow


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, can't wait. This ain't my first rodeo. Fortunately they have greatly improved the janitor in a drum you have to drink.
> 
> Gonna be filming a movie in the bat cave tomorrow.



Your hating life,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2018)

Afn,,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> The messican has a hot date tomorrow


The sleep will be good though.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> My dad had severe back pain. Implanted a nerve stimulator in his back. Didn't do much.Put on Gabapentin. Pain eased up but like you said the brain was effected to the point that they took him off.Never recovered from the brain fog.He is 85 now.He was 78 then.


Yep, it's the brain fog on my buddy that I am seeing, but he doesn't, if it gets worse I'll be calling his wife, which was one of my HS teachers.  


Cmp1 said:


> Gabapentin is nothing,,,,


how long you been taking it and what mg?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh the joys of a clear liquid diet.
> I can feel a hangry attack comin on before this day is over.


bless yo heart..........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The sleep will be good though.


it's bad when a really good sleep is what you look forward to when you have *procedures*!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> it's bad when a really good sleep is what you look forward to when you have *procedures*!


First time I had it done I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Where else would a man wake up with pretty womenz standin around him encouraging him to toot as much as he can?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

Trying to schedule my "procedure" at this time.   Not my first rodeo either actually it will be my 5th.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First time I had it done I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Where else would a man wake up with pretty womenz standin around him encouraging him to toot as much as he can?


A man's paradise!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Trying to schedule my "procedure" at this time.   Not my first rodeo either actually it will be my 5th.


so that's why you keep having them,,,,,,,,,,hhhhmmmm???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> A man's paradise!!
> so that's why you keep having them,,,,,,,,,,hhhhmmmm???



Oh I wish, but found bats in the belfry the first 3 times.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2018)

Zaxbys ... That's some high dolla yardbird!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh I wish, but found bats in the belfry the first 3 times.


They found Catwoman's car keys the first time in the bat cave. No tellings what they'll find now. I hope it isn't Robin.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh I wish, but found bats in the belfry the first 3 times.


 dang man!


blood on the ground said:


> Zaxbys ... That's some high dolla yardbird!!!


you know that's not cheekun, right?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> They found Catwoman's car keys the first time in the bat cave. No tellings what they'll find now. I hope it isn't Robin.


 lawd have mercy!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First time I had it done I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Where else would a man wake up with pretty womenz standin around him encouraging him to toot as much as he can?


I wasn't that lucky. I had a big ol boy assisting the first time. Wasn't nuttin to wake up to. 2nd time.....well lets just say waking up after the first procedure was easier on the eyes.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They found Catwoman's car keys the first time in the bat cave. No tellings what they'll find now. I hope it isn't Robin.


Better hope its not the joker.......or the batmobile


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Yep, it's the brain fog on my buddy that I am seeing, but he doesn't, if it gets worse I'll be calling his wife, which was one of my HS teachers.
> I wouldn't wait. My dad was dianosed with dementia a few months after coming off the gabapentin.Maybe just coincidence.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> dang man!
> you know that's not cheekun, right?
> lawd have mercy!


So whut is it?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2018)

Dang, all of this talk about drugs, procedures, no sleep, etc is making me want to go take another shower and then go see if I can find a really nice lady that wants to have a wild and crazy time tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2018)

Mercy sakes alive!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2018)

Afternoon youngins, gonna be in Athens this weekend, at the Georgia Game. Leaving in the morning headed to God's country. Only bad thing about it is having to come back.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2018)

That and having to drive back and forth thru Tennessee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

First bottle of janitor in a drum going down in 3-2-1..............


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First bottle of janitor in a drum going down in 3-2-1..............


Your definitely hating life buds,,,,I feel for you,maybe you’ll get lucky and have a beautiful woman to wake up too,,,,the Dr that gave me my spinal was a perfect 10 and I told her so,,,,most beautiful woman I have ever seen,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Your definitely hating life buds,,,,I feel for you,maybe you’ll get lucky and have a beautiful woman to wake up too,,,,the Dr that gave me my spinal was a perfect 10 and I told her so,,,,most beautiful woman I have ever seen,,,,


My wife will be there, so that's at least one I can count on. 
For reference we are going into this pre-janitor in a drum at 228lbs. 
We're about to find out how full of it I am.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

i think it was the second one they had pills and just drink clear liquids of choice.   Not any more but the first was gallons of gagging juice.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife will be there, so that's at least one I can count on.
> For reference we are going into this pre-janitor in a drum at 228lbs.
> We're about to find out how full of it I am.


? ? ?,y


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> i think it was the second one they had pills and just drink clear liquids of choice.   Not any more but the first was gallons of gagging juice.


That chalk juice was the worst. This stuff goes down smooth.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2018)

Youdoing  the Miralax method?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Youdoing  the Miralax method?


ClenPiq, new stuff that would go great with vodka if it weren't for the after effects. 
Actually tastes good and goes down easy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife will be there, so that's at least one I can count on.
> For reference we are going into this pre-janitor in a drum at 228lbs.
> We're about to find out how full of it I am.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> ClenPiq, new stuff that would go great with vodka if it weren't for the after effects.
> Actually tastes good and goes down easy.



I still feel for ya,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I still feel for ya,,,,


Perhaps that isn't the correct terminology given the situation.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2018)

I know y'all can't hear it, but I'm listening to the waves crashing over the beach. I  am in my happy place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know y'all can't hear it, but I'm listening to the waves crashing over the beach. I  am in my happy place.


Y'all enjoy. Should be a great weekend.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 30, 2018)

Good luck Hugh.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all enjoy. Should be a great weekend.



Hope all is well Amigo.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 31, 2018)

How's Jag doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> My dad had severe back pain. Implanted a nerve stimulator in his back. Didn't do much.Put on Gabapentin. Pain eased up but like you said the brain was effected to the point that they took him off.Never recovered from the brain fog.He is 85 now.He was 78 then.






Crakajak said:


> Serious side effects for some people. Dad took it for several months.Lowered his pain but he never wanted to sleep which made him irritable cause he was so tired.






Keebs said:


> Made my Mama "seem" to have dementia along with other issues, I know of one local vet that I love dearly, he takes it, "only one at night"........I can tell it is affecting him, sometimes in how he talks and the way he may repeat certain things.



Not to worry, I already have all those symptoms.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> How's Jag doing?



Hey Dave, he's doing pretty good, although he did turn over on the ridin mower the other day. No injuries....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Night Dave, just got home. I'm gonna call it a night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope all is well Amigo.


Just call me Squirty McGee..........Lawd hep me jezuz...

How you doing? Any good news from the Dr's?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

morning Squirty and fellow drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

1:51 AM?    that is why I usually start the process a couple hours before they suggest.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation this morning.

Dang, I've am trying really hard to get that image of Squirty McGee out of my mind right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

Mernin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 1:51 AM?    that is why I usually start the process a couple hours before they suggest.


Hey. I've had a solid 2.5 hours of quality sleep I'll have you know.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 31, 2018)

Morning everybody. JeffC...Wasn't trying to scare you.
Gobblin,Eagle,see ya'll are  starting the day off early.Evabody have a good one. Out in the plant all day today. Gonna be hot.Miggy ,Hope everything comes out O.K. wiff you today.
You need to catch the varsity chili slaw dog for lunch wiff some onion rings. Go outside and eat them in the Georgia August sunshine.You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2018)

Good morning ya'll


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey. I've had a solid 2.5 hours of quality sleep I'll have you know.


After your ordeal,or maybe you like it,lol,will be time for a brew and a good cigar,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

Mernin.................. hoping everyone has a good day!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.................. hoping everyone has a good day!


Mng,it will be a good one with a brewski and a good cigar,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Mornin y’all!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just call me Squirty McGee..........Lawd hep me jezuz...
> 
> How you doing? Any good news from the Dr's?



Cardio said my heart is fine, but need to quit smoking.

Squirty McGee


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Crappy way to start your day Miggy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Crappy way to start your day Miggy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Crappy way to start your day Miggy


oh no you di'int............ wait, you DID!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Crappy way to start your day Miggy


I was thinking the same thing,,,,????


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2018)

lol,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Everything will Come out okay in the end,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2018)

mercy,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

When I had mine,thank God the bathroom was in the same room,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hershey squirts,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> mercy,,,,,



Not a lot of Rising Up!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Not a lot of Rising Up!



Not at all......but next Thursday night is when it matters!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

All done. The movie was a success. Only found one troublemaker as opposed to 3 last time i did this. Now for some grub and sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All done. The movie was a success. Only found one troublemaker as opposed to 3 last time i did this. Now for some grub and sleep.



I reckon that’s good news.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Grub and sleep?,,,,Grub,brewskis,Cigar,in that order,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Time to start thinking of a new won


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2018)

And a new subject .... Last couple of pages have been crap!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2018)

mercy,,,,,BOG is cross this merning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> And a new subject .... Last couple of pages have been crap!


The price of gas is about to get cheaper. I've got a ton of it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, yes they have


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> And a new subject .... Last couple of pages have been crap!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The price of gas is about to get cheaper. I've got a ton of it. Hope this helps.


??????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2018)

New one up, lets shut this one down, folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2018)

ya'll git,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All done. The movie was a success. Only found one troublemaker as opposed to 3 last time i did this. Now for some grub and sleep.



So you are on the three year plan?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are on the three year plan?


Last time was 9 years ago. Was suppose to go back in 5 but didn't. Now I've gotta go back in 5 fo sho.


----------

